# Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?



## Aali-Barba (24. Juli 2005)

Nachdem ich ja schon vor einiger Zeit hier eine Frage bezüglich der schlechten Fänge an meinem Vereinssee gepostet habe, steht wohl demnächst Ärger ins Haus beim verein.

Der Vorstand, zu dem ich vorab anmerken muss, dass er neueren Fangmethoden und jüngeren Anglern absolut konträr gegenüber steht, will nun, ohne das Gewässer vernünftig untersucht zu haben, ein allgemeines Verbot für (so von ihm gennenten) Proteinhaltigen Anfütterungsmitteln und Ködern zur Abstimmung vorlegen. Irgendwie scheint der Vorstand schon aus prinzip allem gegenüber konträr zu stehen, was nicht in seine Werteschablone gepresst werden kann. 

Da diese Annahme des Vorstandes nach bisheriger Erfahrung zu 99,9% in Vorurteilen und zum Rest in Unwissenheit fußt, möchte ich hier um Hilfe bitten, wie man diesen Jungs endlich mal ihre eigenen Vorbehalte um die Ohren hauen kann. 

Mir persönlich ist im prinzip nichts an Boilies oder Karpfenfischerei gelegen, daher könnte ich mich eigentlich zurücklehnen und mich raus halten, andererseits rührt sich bei mir aber mein "Fairnessgen" und ich kann es nicht ab, wenn man ohne Untersuchung oder Beiwese einfach einer einizigen Klientel unter den Anglern die Schuld aufgrund von Vorurteilen in die Schuhe schieben möchte. 

Fakt ist also, dass man See derzeit wirklich fast nichts mehr fängt. Selbst mit feedern beißt bei mehrstündigen Ansitzen nicht mal ein Rotauge. Ganze nächte hockt man dort und holt am nächsten Morgen Würmer, Maden, sonstige Köder unberührt wieder aus dem Wasser.

Der Standpunktes des Vorstandes ist nun, dass rund 12, fast ausschließlich jugendliche oder junge Karpfenangler mit angeblich monumentalem Einsatz von Boilies und Pallets die Fische satt füttern und dahingehend "erziehen", dass sie auf Naturköder nicht mehr beissen. 

Aber auch die angeblich im See vorhandenen Raubfische (Hecht, Zander, Aal) beissen nicht mehr. 

Das Gewässer misst ca. 6 Ha, ist zwischen 1 bis 9 Metern tief, die Fänge (respektive Nichtfänge) sind an allen Ecken und Enden zu verzeichnen. 

Meine Frage also:

- Können rund 10 - 12 Karpfenfischer derart viel Futter einbringen, dass das eintritt, was der Vorstand behauptet? (Bitte um ehrliche Antworten, frei von "rosa Brillen" wegen der selbst bevorzugten Angelmethode)

- Meiner Meinung nach sind auch in normalem Feeder Futter, Maden und Würmern Proteine, ein gerenelles Verbot könnte man also dahingehend dem Vorstand um die Ohren hauen, dass es auch diese Köder beinhalten würde (als Argumentationshilfe für mich)

- Wie sieht bei einem solchen Gewässer, mit sehr hohem natürlichen Eintrag von Nährstoffen, weil es wirklich rundum bis ins Wasser begrünt ist, ein verträgliches und vernünftiges Maß an Anfüttern beim Karpfenfischen aus?

Irgendwie geht mir die Sache langsam aber sicher auf den Senkel, weil das Gewässer ansonsten sehr schön ist, aber wohl von der "Ablehnerfraktion" mehr wie ein Wanderpark angesehen wird, an dem man sich, wenn man will auch mal zum Angeln hinsetzen kann, was man dann auch 3 - 5 Mal im jahr (wenn überhaupt) tut.

Ich wehre mich dagegen, ohne vorhergehende nähere Untersuchung per Vereinsbeschluss einfach einen Schuldigen zu bestimmen und zu dämonisieren, evtl. zu vergraulen. Wie gesagt, ich hab da am Ende nix von, ich hab in meinem Leben noch nie einen Boilie in der Hand gehabt. 

Zur Weiteren Info:

Besatz:
- Zander
- Aal
- Hecht
- Döbel
- Barsch
- Rotauge/feder
- Verschiedene Karpfen (wenige Graser)
- Schleie
- Angeblich Rapfen vor einigen Jahren besetzt
- Alande

Der See wimmelt voll kleiner Brutfische. Die beissen auch wie wild auf einzelne Maden, sobald sie auch nur ein jahr älter sind, geht da nix mehr an die Köder. 

Raubfische beissen wie gesagt auch keine oder kaum. 

Das Gewässer ist stark verkrautet in den Regionen, wo man flach fischen kann, aber auch auftreibende Köder bringen keine Ergebnisse.

"Angeblich" setzen die Karpfenfischer in letzter Zeit Kiloweise Pallets zum Anfüttern ein. Sie sollen gesehen worden sein, wie sie wirklich Eimerweise diese Pallets über Tage hinweg an ihren Angelplätzen ausstreuen. (Wobei das wiederum nur die sehen, die die Jungs eh nicht abkönnen und lieber heute als morgen aus dem Verein haben möchten, weil sie sich an wirklich jedem Pups stören, den die Jungs lassen). Ich selber sehe sie zwar auch minutenlang mit ihren Plopp Schleudern und Boilieschläuchen, aber kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass da Klioweise Zeugs zusammen kommt, werde aber mal drauf achten, was sie so alles mithaben. 

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn:

Könnte der Vorstand richtig liegen und wenn ja, was müsste man tun, um das zu checken und dann dieses "Urteil" aufgrund eines *Unabhängigen, Emotionslosen und realistischen* Urteils zu fällen?

Kann das überhaupt sein bei so wenigen Angler, die allerdings ein - zwei Mal im Monat über mehrere Tage dort sind?

Welche anderen Dinge müsste man untersuchen, woran es auch liegen könnte? Vor einigen Jahren wurde zwar eine Analyse durchgeführt und entsprechend der Ergebisse beim Netzfang und elektrischem Abfischen nachbesetzt, wird behauptet. 

Wieso hat das Auswirkung auf die Raubfischfänge? Die bisher gefangenen waren angeblich trotz der Milliarden Brutfische dünn, leer im Magen und beißen trotzdem kaum. 

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Sehr Intressanter Bericht wie ich meine Kalle...
Vorab schon mal eine Ehrliche & Emotionslose Anwort von mir !
Ja es kann durchaus sein das 12-15 Angler ein Gewässer so sehr "belasten" das selbst das Teuer eingbrachte Futter am Boden verfault & zu mehr wie Misserabelenen Bedingungen im See führen kann...für ALLE darin vorkommenden Tiere!
Ich weiß von einer Untersuchung durch Sport-Taucher in einem See(NAME &VEREIN)nenne ich bewußt nicht, wo auch  durch das 
"Zentner Weise einbringen von Grundfutter jeder Art"  
und Wunderschöner Unterwasserbilder zu einem Verbot des Übernachtfischens mit Zelt&Liege führte sowie einer Max.einbringung pro Angelatag von 1KG/Futter (egal welcher Art) pro Angler.

Das es in *jedem Verein* nicht nur im Vorstand Zeitgenossen gibt die ALLES ANDERE als ihren Weg ablehnen und auch ein besonders Auge auf Gastangler & die eigenen Vereinskollegen haben welche mehr Zeit am Gewässer verbringen & somit mehr Erfolge & Methode in der "Fischkunst" haben ... 

Das es z.Zt schwer ist auf Gr.Räuber bewußt & mit Erfolg zu Fischen hat denke ich denn schlicht &* EINFACHEN GRUND*, das die Räuber 
UNS im Moment nicht brauchen bei dem gedeckten Tisch der allerorts z.Zt vorzufinden ist...

Doch ein Tipp noch :Wenn sowas angefangen wird zu Diskutieren & ich das mitbekommen würde bei " UNS im VEREIN "dann hätte ich, 
im Vorfeld die "beneidensweretn Vielangler" nach & nach in Gespräche einbezogen, um* IHNEN den Hornochsen* zu versuchen klar zu machen das sie sich & ALLEN anderen nur das ach so Geliebte Hobby selbst kaputt machen...!

Wie gesagt alles meine pers.Meinung ohne Emotionen ...!!!
*
psssssssttt-------- *denke mir aber- das es ein GUTES & VIEL GELESENES Thema wird & hoffe nicht nur für KALLE das es SACHLICH & KORREKT zugehen wird im weiteren Verlauf.


----------



## Aali-Barba (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr Intressanter Bericht wie ich meine Kalle...
> Vorab schon mal eine Ehrliche & Emotionslose Anwort von mir !
> Ja es kann durchaus sein das 12-15 Angler ein Gewässer so sehr "belasten" .......


 
Danke für die Antwort:m 

Das Schlimme ist bei uns, dass genau diejenigen, die am lautesten Wettern bisher nicht ein einziges Mal in der Nacht oder überhaupt dort beim Angeln gesehen wurden. 

Da läuft ein Knabe den halben Tag rum, kann die Leute vor Augen nicht sehen und bauscht dort jeden Pups bis zum Vorstand hoch, trägt an, erzählt, macht Stimmung etc. 

Leider schließt sich der Vorstand dann viel zu oft seiner Meinung an, weil sie entweder keine Zeit oder keine Lust haben, sich mal selber ein Bild zu machen.

Ich bin sehr häufig dort, auch über Nacht und auch zusammen mit den bewußten angeblichen "Gewässerschädlingen" und könnte aus meiner Sicht nicht diese Behauptung untermauern. Na gut, ich sehe zwar auch, wie sie ihre Boilies Abends dort rein ploppen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies die Ursache und auch die behauptete Menge ist. Da ich aber nicht zu den Karpfencracks gehöre, muss ich daher nachfragen, wie ein solches Wochenende bezüglich des Anfütterverhaltens konkret aussieht?

Wird er Angelplatz schon Tage zuvor "befüttert"? Über Tag bin ich selten da, wie sieht es da normalerweise aus? Wird da immer wieder gefüttert oder nur vor der Nacht? "Der Knabe, der immer alles sieht" behauptet, sie würden dort Kiloweise Pallets einwerfen, sogar mit kleinen Schäufelchen. Wenn das so wäre, wäre das für mich ehrlich gesagt auch Grund zur Kritik. Ich finde, dass an einem Gewässer der eine dem anderen auch Luft zum Atmen lassen sollte und wenn das dahingehend tendiert, dass eine Gruppe mit derart excessiv betriebener Angelei das gesamte Gewässer versaut, dann soll sie sich meinetwegen ein eigenes suchen, dann wäre ich da voll beim Vorstand in diesem Fall.

Die Sache mit den Tauchern klingt sehr gut, wenn diese dort eine dicke Faulschicht sehen und Proben nehmen, hat man zumindest eine Argumentationsgrundlage und die zählt für mich mehr als pure vermutung oder Unterstellung.


----------



## Aali-Barba (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Noch eine Frage:


Gibt es eigentlich ANhaltswerte oder grobe Richtwerte, welche Mengen Fisch in einem Gewässer bestimmter Größe drin sein sollten, um es einerseits anglerisch interessant zu halten und andererseits natürlich auch im Sinne der Fische ein vernünftiges Maß hat?

Also eine Art soundsoviel Fisch pro Kubikmeter Tabelle oder sowas?|kopfkrat


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

...
habe ich mich so in der Einschätzung verhauen, 
das dies ein mehr wie Intressantes Thema ist...???


----------



## Aali-Barba (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> habe ich mich so in der Einschätzung verhauen,
> das dies ein mehr wie Intressantes Thema ist...???


 
Nein, aber vielleicht ist die Resonanz gerade deshalb so gering?


----------



## Marlow (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Servus,
Ich möchte mich der Meinung von Guido anschließen und kann hier von unserem Gewässer mal folgendes berichten.
Auch hier waren vor 3-5 Jahren größere Einbrüche bei fängen festzustellen, das ging soweit das selbst zum Pfingst-An-Angeln nichts mehr biß was länger als 3 Tage im Weiher schwam. Die Mitglieder, hier war es eine Gemeinschaftsentscheidung, entschloßen sich ab sofort jegliche Form des Anfütterns zu verbieten. Das Ergebniss sehen wir seit 2 Jahren. Man ist wieder in der lage mittels Naturköder auch größere Exemplare zu fangen. (Boilies sind erlaubt, nur kein Füttern)
Es ist sogar ganz klar so, das dem Naturköder die größeren Chanchen zuzuordnen ist.

Fraglich ist natürlich ob dies generell in Zusammenhang gesehen werden darf. Die Vereinsmeinung ist aber eindeutig.

-- 
best regards Mike


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Mal ab von Füttern etc:
Wie siehts denn bei Euch mit Kormoranen aus??


----------



## Marlow (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ab von Füttern etc:
> Wie siehts denn bei Euch mit Kormoranen aus??



Kormorane werden selten gesichtet, letztes Jahr garnicht, ich denke das die räumliche Nähe zur Mosel da ein Vorteil ist und das er mitten im Wald liegt mit hohem Baumbestand. Jedefalls hoffen wir das wir Ruhe haben und wir glauben an Voodo  :m  .


----------



## Aali-Barba (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ab von Füttern etc:
> Wie siehts denn bei Euch mit Kormoranen aus??


 
meiner Einschätzung nach eher zu vernachlässigen. Im Frühjahr waren mal über einige Tage ca. 5 - 10 Stück dort. Ich war dann jeden Tag da, hab richtig Radau gemacht, bin hupend auf und ab gefahren und einer unserer Renter hat wohl auch mehrfach täglich Feuerwerkskracher gezündelt und dann waren sie auch schnell wieder weg. Einer lag plötzlich ziemlich zerzauselt tot am Gewässer und den hat jemand im Baum aufgehängt und dann waren sie auch schnell wieder weg. 

Allerdings fressen die wohl kaum 7o-er Hechte und 70-er Zander, die dort eigentlich zuhauf drin sein müssten, wenn man den Besatzlisten der Vorjahre und der ERzählungen der Altmitglieder Glauben schenkt. Weißfischfänge waren zumindest bis vor zwei Jahren angeblich bis zum Erbrechen möglich, soviel, dass viele dann gar keine Lust mehr hatten, weils in Arbeit ausartete. Raubfisch war eher naja, wurde aber immer wieder gefangen. 

Der Zeitraum, ab dem diese Truppe Karpfenfischer aktiv und Rege wurde, deckt sich aber wohl mit dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem die Fänge rückläufig waren. 

Wie gesagt, es spricht Vieles dafür, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass trotzdem das alles kein Grund ist, die Demokratischen Prozesses innerhalb eines Vereins in Panik über Bord zu werfen. 

Warum ich hier frage hat schlicht den einfachen Grund, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wie heutzutage das intensive Karpfenfischen betrieben wird, was da der gängige Futtereintrag in nackten Zahlen bedeutet und welche Folgen das haben kann.

Eine 1 kg Regel haben wir auch. Selbst wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass die Jungs sich dran halten, dann erfährt aber das Gewässer bei einer drei - vier Tage Angelsession, die sich normalerweise da zu zehnt abhalten, einen Eintrag von rund 10 kg pro Tag = 30 - 40 kg und dies an mindestens einem WE im Monat, teilweise aber auch an allen Wochenenden. Dann hab ich schnell mal Monate, in denen dort der Eintrag in die hundert Kilogramm geht, über das Jahr gerechnet wären dass dann schon Tonnen. Das ist dann schon ne ganze Menge, die da zusammen kommt. 

Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, umso mehr erscheint mir ein Anfütterverbot alleine schon deswegen sinnvoll zu sein, weil selbst das erlaubte Maß bei derart vielen Karpfenanglern drastische Folgen haben könnte. 

Wenn ich mir nun noch die Boilies und deren Haltbarkeit unter Wasser so vorstelle und die zwei bis drei Jahre sehe, in denen das nun schon betrieben wird, müsste doch die Folge daraus schnell über Unterwasseraufnahmen sichtbar zu machen sein. 

Andere Frage deswegen:

Kann man auch mit einer Art KHarke oder ähnlichem mal Bereiche probeweise abziehen und sichten, was da an Boilies zusammen kommt?


----------



## Aali-Barba (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

#c Es wäre des Weiteren sehr hilfreich, auch mal von den ansonsten beim  Austausch von Futterrezepten recht rege agierenden Karpfenspezis mal deren Sicht der Dinge zu lesen. #c 


Sitze ich da dem gleichen Vorurteil auf, wie der Vorstand, oder liegt das im Bereich der logischen Erklärungen unseres Problems?

Nochmals zusammengefasst:

-6 Ha Gewässergröße
-ca 10 - 12 Karpfenangler 
-mindestens 1 WE im Monat über 3-4 Tage, teilweise mehr
-Fänge rückläufig seit deren Beginn der Fischerei dort
-Der Futtereintrag nach deren eigener Aussage bis zum maximal erlaubten, Aussagen anderer nach weitaus mehr.


----------



## Pilkman (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Hallo Kalle,

wir hatten ja vorhin schon mal per PN zum Thema gequatscht und wir haben gesagt, dass ich von meiner PN ein paar Teile als Zitat in diesen Thread reinsetzen kann, damit ich es nicht doppelt tippen brauche.

Und das möcht ich noch endlich machen, wobei ich mal die Kernpunkte herausgreife... :m



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, meiner Meinung nach können 10-12 Karpfenangler viel zu viel Futter in ein Gewässer eintragen, gerade wenn es gerade mal niedliche 6 Hektar hat. Lass die Jungs sich untereinander mal nicht abstimmen und jeder schmeißt 2 Kilo Boilies bzw. Pelleten rein... hauaha sag ich nur.  Okay, mit Wurfrohr und Schleuder dauert das seine Zeit, aber es gibt ja auch Groundbaiter, Futterraketen, evtl. Futterboote usw. usw. ... soviel kann man an einem 200 Hektar Natursee füttern, aber nicht in einem so kleinen Gewässer.



Das hat sich ja schon in dem Sinne nach Deiner Schilderung relativiert, dass die Jungs sagen, dass sie sich an die 1 Kilo-Regelung halten. Trotzdem, das gilt ja nur pro Tag und Angler, anfüttern ist generell nicht verboten, wie es scheint.



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sogenannte Anfütteraktionen können mehrere Tage im voraus begonnen werden, ich kenne einige Karpfenangler, die einige Stellen sogar mehrere Wochen konstant und mit ein wenig Material unter Futter halten, um auch größeren Altfischen den Argwohn zu nehmen. Angefüttert wird also in den meisten Fällen nicht nur kurz vor dem eigentlichen Ansitz am Abend.



Mehrwöchige Futteraktionen sind zwar ein Extremfall, aber entsprechen trotzdem durchaus der gängigen Praxis. Ich persönlich füttere meist zwei Mal alle zwei Tage vorher an.



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Pellets zerfallen im Gegensatz zu Boilies relativ schnell und sind dann aufgrund der eher lockeren Struktur auch für kleinere Weissfische verwertbar. Die können sich dann auch schnell auf solche Nahrungsquellen einschießen. Würde vielleicht die Beissflaute erklären, kann ich aber so pauschal nicht sagen. Wenigstens die Raubfische müßten ja nach wie vor beissen.



Die Aussage steht nach wie vor von mir.



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich einer von den Jungs wäre und spitz kriegen würde, dass über uns schlecht geredet wird und entsprechende Maßnahmen geplant sind, würde ich das Gespräch suchen und versuchen, gemeinsam eine Lösung zu finden. Die könnte z.B. darin als mildeste Lösung bestehen, dass pro Angler nur noch ca. 300 Gramm bis maximal 500 Gramm Futter egal welcher Art eingebracht werden darf, mehr nicht. Reicht vollkommen, wenn ich die Gewässergröße sehe. Die wollen doch wohl angeln und nicht füttern.
> Härter, aber auch gut möglich: Anfüttern ist nur beim eigentlichen Angeln mit der oben beschriebenen Menge erlaubt, Vorfütteraktionen werden verboten. Das hat den Vorteil, dass sich auch keiner mehr abstimmen braucht, man sieht ja im Endeffekt, wer am Wasser sitzt. So vermeidet man doppeltes Anfüttern und eventuelle kurzzeitige Futterberge.
> Ein generelles Verbot von Hochproteinfutter ist Schwachsinn, dann basteln sich die Jungs Boilies aus Maismehl und Vogelfutter oder steigen auf überwiegend kohlehydrathaltige Partikel um und würden streng genommen legitim handeln. Allein der Begriff Hochproteinfutter zeugt aber von einem veralteten Vorurteil des Vorstandes, denn der echte Highprotein-Boilie ist absolut out und überholt...



Die Aussage lass ich auch nach wie vor so stehen genau wie mein Fazit:



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, meine Meinung: Die Jungs müssen das Gespräch suchen. Selbst wenn sie vielleicht nicht Schuld an der Misere sind, wären sie auf jeden Fall die Leidtragenden.


----------



## Aali-Barba (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat sich ja schon in dem Sinne nach Deiner Schilderung relativiert, dass die Jungs sagen, dass sie sich an die 1 Kilo-Regelung halten. Trotzdem, das gilt ja nur pro Tag und Angler, anfüttern ist generell nicht verboten, wie es scheint.


 
Das eine ist eine Beteuerung, das andere sind Aussagen von Mitanglern, dass die Jungs eimerweise diese Pallets mit haben. Was zu klären sei wäre, wieviel davon verfüttert wird, denn nur aus Jux und Dollerei werden sie das sicher nicht mitschleppen. Also kommt es zum Einsatz, sofern man das Dabeihaben als Beweis sieht, was ich aus logischen Erwägungen tue. Also bleibt es schon mal nicht bei den Boilies, es kommen auch die Pallets hinzu, denn dass sie Boilies werfen, das sehe ich selber oft genug. Insofern würde ich also keine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass sie sich an die 1 Kilo Regelung halten, zumal sie zu ca. 95 % der zeit alleine dort sozusagen unter sich sind und man auch nicht alles sieht, was dort gerade getan wird. 



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Mehrwöchige Futteraktionen sind zwar ein Extremfall, aber entsprechen trotzdem durchaus der gängigen Praxis. Ich persönlich füttere meist zwei Mal alle zwei Tage vorher an.


 
Teilweise ist einer der Jungs schon Tage vorher am gewässer, bevor am WE dann die Angelsession gestartet wird. Ruten sind dann meist keine im Wasser, auch nix aufgebaut, nur eben ist jemand anwesend. Auch die Zelte werden teilweise schon ein - zwei tage vorher aufgebaut. 

Ich sehe das durchaus als realist und völlig Emotionslos so, dass in der heutigen zeit so mancher Sport viel extremer betreiebn wird mit entsprechendem technischen Aufwand gegenüber früher. ich glaube kaum, dass das vor dem Fischen halt gemacht hat. 

Über diesen Thread hier und dank Deines Einwandes bezüglich Absprache beim Füttern bin ich erst mal bewußt zu der oben eingestellten Rechnung gekommen. 

Selbst unter Einhaltung der 1 Kilo Regel komme ich da jährlich auf über eine TONNE Eintrag, bei Nichteinhaltung auf sehr viel mehr.


----------



## Pilkman (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Das eine ist eine Beteuerung, das andere sind Aussagen von Mitanglern, dass die Jungs eimerweise diese Pallets mit haben. Was zu klären sei wäre, wieviel davon verfüttert wird, denn nur aus Jux und Dollerei werden sie das sicher nicht mitschleppen. Also kommt es zum Einsatz, sofern man das Dabeihaben als Beweis sieht, was ich aus logischen Erwägungen tue.



Nee Kalle, in dem Punkt muss ich Dir widersprechen. #h

Das bloße eimerweise Mitführen von Pellets oder Boilies sagt bei ´nem Karpfenangler absolut nichts darüber aus, ob er das auch alles verfüttert. Einige nehmen mehrere Sorten mit ans Wasser, entscheiden sich dann im Verlauf des Angelns für eine einzige. 

Andere wollen die Pellets und Boilies nicht in kleinere Behältnisse umfüllen und nutzen deshalb die größeren stabilen Behältnisse mit Deckel, so dass sie luft- und lichtgeschützt aufbewahrt werden. Verfüttert wird dann lediglich ein Teil des mitgeführten Futters.

Das Schleppen aus Jux und Dallerei gehört beim Karpfenangeln praktisch dazu...    :m

Wie gesagt, ich würde das als Problem sehen, dass sich die einzelnen Karpfenangler wahrscheinlich nicht untereinander abstimmen und ohne Wissen der anderen eine Stelle vorgefüttert wird. Der nächste hat die gleiche Absicht bzgl. einem Spot und füttert ebenfalls an. Wird das Ganze so gelöst, dass schon jemand am Wasser ist und die Stelle sozusagen "warm" hält, bis alle anderen antanzen, ist das zwar von der Sache her genauso besch*ssen, aber zumindest kommt dann nicht doppelt Futter an der Stelle rein.

Mag übel klingen, was ich da sage, aber ein 6 Hektar Gewässer ist nunmal kein 300 Hektar-Natursee mit entsprechendem Bestand.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Kalle halt UNS doch bitte auf dem laufenden wie es weiter geht bei Euch...!


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Also langsam komm ich immer mehr ins Grübeln. Durch das Thema nun ein wenig gewckt, lese ich ein wenig bewußter die Threads übers Anfüttern.


Sehe ich dann sowas hier zum Beispiel und sehe, dass das irgendwie hinsichtlich Menge und Auswahl der Mittel irgendwie wie normaler Alltag angesehen wird und übertrage das dann nun auf 6 ha und 10 - 12 Angler, die ähnlich drauf sein KÖNNTEN, dann wird mir ehrlich gesagt schwindelig. 

10 Kilo pro Tag????? Und das von einem zeugs, von dem ich, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, der Meinung sein kann, dass es nahezu unverdaut wieder ausgeschieden wird und als Schickt auf dem Grund landet? Dann ist es doch nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis da 6 Ha mehre cm dick voll liegen, oder?

Die Untersuchung scheint mir immer wichtiger zu werden, wie mir scheint. Und wenn es nur dazu dient, Beruhigung zu schaffen, dass es bei uns nicht so gehandhabt wird, denn über die Folgen braucht man wohl nicht zu streiten, die werden wohl einfach nur ognoriert.


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Nee Kalle, in dem Punkt muss ich Dir widersprechen. #h
> 
> Das bloße eimerweise Mitführen von Pellets oder Boilies sagt bei ´nem Karpfenangler absolut nichts darüber aus, ob er das auch alles verfüttert.


 
Der im Beitrag hier drüber verlinkte Thread spricht aber diesbezüglich eine andere Sprache, oder irre ich da?|kopfkrat 

Da werden über 10 Anfütterung pro Tag geredet, als wäre das das nomalste von Welt und die Gebindegrößen sind ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich heftig.


----------



## wolf (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich nicht in die laufende Debatte einmischen, sondern darauf hinweisen, dass das Problem der Eutrophierung durch Futtermittel von Dr. Arlinghaus/Dr. Mehner exemplarisch und rechnerisch untersucht wurde (beide IGB Berlin, Institut für Fischerei und angewandte Ökologie od. so ähnlich).

In einer gewissen Fachzeitschrift gab's mal eine Story darüber.  
Ich werde nochmals recherchieren, wenn's gewünscht wird.


Tenor: Im Großen und Ganzen Entwarnung,

obwohl ein Futterwettklappen mit zig Kilos/Tag bei leicht verrückten/fehlgeleiteten am 6 ha-Tümpel mit Sicherheit angebracht ist! 


Gruß


----------



## wolf (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

äh,

"_nicht_ angebracht ist! "

So gehört's


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Danke, Wolf, 

Ich hab mal danach gegoogelt und einiges gefunden, wo ich mich durchlesen kann. :m 

Ich bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse, wobei diese immer unter dem letzten Absatz seiner Vorstellung zu sehen sind, der da lautet:

Mein Hobby

Karpfenangeln  http://www.carp.de/


----------



## Pilkman (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Moin Kalle,

gaaaanz ruhig...  :m

Wenn Du dir die entsprechenden Threads im Karpfenforum durchliest und versuchst, daraus Schlüsse auf Deinen Fall zu ziehen, mußt Du auch immer den jeweiligen Kontext betrachten. Ich sag mal stichpunktweise, was Du in Deiner etwas übereilten Schlussfolgerung vernachlässigt hast:

... ein 6 Hektar Teich ist kein 300 Hektar Natursee ...

...ein 6 Hektar Teich ist kein fliessendes Gewässer wie die Elbe, der Rhein, der Neckar, der Mittellandkanal usw. usw. ...

... die Problematik des "Nicht-beim-ersten-Mal-verdaut-werdens" hat nichts mit Mais oder anderen Partikeln zu tun, sondern mit Tigernüssen. Also bitte nicht verwechseln. Diese werden aufgrund dessen auch nur sparsam eingesetzt, weil sie ansonsten zu einer Überfütterung führen. Tigernüsse werden vom Karpfen ca. 2-4 Mal nach der ersten Ausscheidung wieder gefressen und sind erst dann vollständig verwertet und als Stoffwechselendprodukt zu betrachten...

... wenn man 25 Kilo Säcke Partikel kauft, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man sie auch gleich in zwei oder drei Futteraktionen verbraucht, sondern nur, dass sie in der Größe erstens verfügbar und zweitens günstig sind. ...

Du merkst schon, das läuft im wesentlichen alles auf Verdächtigungen, Mutmaßungen, Übertreibungen, Anschuldigungen usw. hinaus, ohne das von einer Seite in Deinem Fall mit diesem Vorgehen auch nur ein Beweis erbracht werden kann. Man darf nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und von Anfütterungsmengen und -methoden an einem anderen Gewässer auf das eigene schließen. Geh zu den karpfenangelnden Jungs, red mit ihnen, schau ihnen beim Angeln zu und gewinne dann einen Eindruck. Alles andere ist nicht hilfreich und führt auch zu keinem brauchbaren Ergebnis.

Ich denke, ihr kommt nicht drum rum, Euch an einen Tisch zu setzen und eine Lösung zu finden. Zu gebräuchlichen Anfütterungsmengen in so einem vergleichsweise sehr kleinen Gewässer hatte ich oben schon was geschrieben, das wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Ansatz für gemeinsame Lösung. 

Im übrigen kann ich auch den Bericht von Dr. Arlinghaus nur empfehlen. Klar ist er Karpfenangler, aber woher sollte sonst mal jemand die Motivation beziehen, sich eingehend diesem Thema zu widmen und Anfeindungen und Behauptungen mit handfesten Ergebnissen, Zahlen und Daten zu begegnen? Sieh´s mal unter dem Gesichtspunkt. #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Kalle,
> 
> gaaaanz ruhig...  :m


 
Bin ich doch  



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du dir die entsprechenden Threads im Karpfenforum durchliest und versuchst, daraus Schlüsse auf Deinen Fall zu ziehen, mußt Du auch immer den jeweiligen Kontext betrachten. Ich sag mal stichpunktweise, was Du in Deiner etwas übereilten Schlussfolgerung vernachlässigt hast:


 
Da ich selber nicht zu der Szene gehöre, wollte ich mir bezüglich des Einsatzes von Futtermitteln beim Karpfenangeln ein Bild machen und dazu lese ich halt die Threads, in denen es um besagte Mittel geht. 




			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... ein 6 Hektar Teich ist kein 300 Hektar Natursee ...
> ...ein 6 Hektar Teich ist kein fliessendes Gewässer wie die Elbe, der Rhein, der Neckar, der Mittellandkanal usw. usw. ...


 
Aber nicht jeder Angler (nicht nur Karpfenangler) ist vernünftig und gerade die Jugend ist recht empfänglich dafür, Idolen nachzueifern und das macht sicher auch nicht vor den Anglern halt. Wenn man in der Fachliteratur dazu liest, wie man erfolgreich fängt, dann ist es bei dem Hype, den ich dort entdecke, wohl naheliegend, dass man diese Dinge sicher auch nicht ignoriert. Du magst hinsichtlich der Seegröße vernünftig sein, aber ist es jeder? Außerdem haben wir hier nicht derat große Gewässer, es geht hier eben um besagten 6 Ha See und Aussagen, man habe die Jungs dort Eimerweise Zeugs rein werfen sehen. Wenns dann 10 - 12 sind und das stimmt, dann deckt sich das zuerst mal für mich mit den Aussagen, die ich in den Futterthreads lese. Im Übrigen sieh es mal anders herum. Der Angelplatz selber ist ja sagen wir mal auf einen bereich beschränkt, meist vor Seerosenfeldern, der so um die 2o qm hat. Und dieser wird befüttert. Ob nun diese 20 qm im Rhein, einem 100 Ha See oder einem 1 Ha See sind, ist für die Futterausbringung beim Angeln erst mal nebensächlich. Ich stelle mir das nun so vor, dass man besagte 20 qm mit besagten 10 Kg mehrmals täglich sozusagen einstreut, um dort einen Futterplatz anzulegen in dem man fischt. Nun werfen aber nicht alle 10 Angler in diese 20 qm, sondern jeder hat sozusagen seine 20 qm, das weiß ich von deren Aussagen, wer da gerade wo seine Köder liegen hat. Also haben wir durchaus die Gefahr im bereich des Möglichen, dass jeder der 10 seine 20 Qm mit je 10 kg mindest einmal am Tag aus streut und dies völlig unabhängig von der Gewässergröße erst einmal. 

Also liege ich erst mal nich soo falsch, dass ich es eben unabhängig von der Gewässergröße sehe, wenn nicht, korrigier mich bitte, wenns in der Praxis anders ist. 

Also bei uns ist halt so, jeder hat seinen Angelplatz und den befüttert er auch selber. 

Vielleicht ist es dann eben halt so, dass einfach die Zahl der Angler, die sich auf Karpfen spezialisiert haben, für diese Gewässergröße unangemessen hoch ist und nur die Zahl und nicht das Verhalten des Einzelnen dafür Ursächlich ist. Nutzt aber am Ende dem See als solchem wenig, darüber braucht man nicht diskutieren.





			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Problematik des "Nicht-beim-ersten-Mal-verdaut-werdens" hat nichts mit Mais oder anderen Partikeln zu tun, sondern mit Tigernüssen. Also bitte nicht verwechseln. Diese werden aufgrund dessen auch nur sparsam eingesetzt, weil sie ansonsten zu einer Überfütterung führen. Tigernüsse werden vom Karpfen ca. 2-4 Mal nach der ersten Ausscheidung wieder gefressen und sind erst dann vollständig verwertet und als Stoffwechselendprodukt zu betrachten...


 
Ok, ist angekommen, verwechslung meinerseits, wäre diese Befürchtung also ausgeräumt. #6  Der Hartmais als solcher und bei dem Eintrag produziert aber sozusagen am Ende auch entsprechende Mengen Ausscheidungen oder bleibt liegen. gehen wir also davon aus, dass jeder 10 kg (oder von mir aus nur 2, seis drum, ich habe eben die Anzahl derer im Hinterkopf, die das tun und die Größe bei uns) rein wirft, wird das schnell sehr heftige Dimensionen angewendet auf den See annehmen. Auch da besteht wohl kein Grund zur weiteren Diskussion, dass das unnatürlich viel sein dürfte. 







			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn man 25 Kilo Säcke Partikel kauft, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man sie auch gleich in zwei oder drei Futteraktionen verbraucht, sondern nur, dass sie in der Größe erstens verfügbar und zweitens günstig sind. ...


 
Stimmt durchaus, aber sehe ich das zum Beispiel an Feeder Futter gemessen, so sind da die normalen gebinde gerade mal ein Zehntel der Gebinde beim Karpfenangeln. Solche großen Gebinde deuten auch auf großen Einsatz hin, ergo liegt es durchaus im bereich des Möglichen, dass der Eintrag dabei also auch um den Faktor 10 höher ist. 




			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Du merkst schon, das läuft im wesentlichen alles auf Verdächtigungen, Mutmaßungen, Übertreibungen, Anschuldigungen usw. hinaus, ohne das von einer Seite in Deinem Fall mit diesem Vorgehen auch nur ein Beweis erbracht werden kann.


 
Bewiesen ist noch nichts, daher eben meine Forderung der Untersuchung. Zumindest macht diese inzwischen mehr Sinn denn je, wenn ich diese Dimensionen so lese. Nur reine Verdächtigungen sind es jedoch nicht mehr, denn wie gesagt sehe ich ja in anderen Threads, dass diese Praxis durchaus nichts ungewöhnliches ist und da habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Angaben über Größen der Gewässer gefunden auf Anhieb. Vielleicht auch als Anregung der "Beratenden" Fraktion: Wenn ich den Rat gebe, rund 10 auszubringen, das sagst Du ja selber, kann das abhängig von der Gewässergröße angemessen, aber auch viel zu viel sein. Daher würde ich das bei solchen Ratschlägen ergänzend erwähnen. 




			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und von Anfütterungsmengen und -methoden an einem anderen Gewässer auf das eigene schließen. Geh zu den karpfenangelnden Jungs, red mit ihnen, schau ihnen beim Angeln zu und gewinne dann einen Eindruck. Alles andere ist nicht hilfreich und führt auch zu keinem brauchbaren Ergebnis.


 
Wir waren bereits mehrfach da. Also deren Aussagen sind folgende:
- Angefüttert wird. 
- Mit Pellets wird gefüttert
- Die Eimer wurden gesehen
- Die Eimer stehen versteckt in den Zelten
- Mit Hartmais wird auch gefüttert
- Eine Aussage eines Vaters, der dort genau wie sein Karpfenangelnder Sohn fischt, selber aber mehr auf Raubfisch unterwegs ist, dass bei ihm ein ganzer Kellerraum bis unter die Decke mit allen möglichen Sorten von Futter, Boilies Mais und Pellets aller möglichen Arten voll liegt. Also geht es da wohl doch in größere Dimensionen als ein 25 Kilo Sack, weil der billiger ist. Wie gesagt, ein Bild besteht aus sehr sehr vielen Mosaiken und bisher zeigen die allesamt kein gutes Bild. 

Anders herum. Wenn ich boilies auswerfe und auch Hartmais und Pellets. Bekomme ich da mit einem Kilo am Tag überhaupt eine halbwegs brauchbare und effiziente Anfütterung mit zustande? Geangelt wird wie gesagt an der 600 Meter langen Seeseite verteilt, also nicht an einem Platz beschränkt, wo mehrere füttern. 




			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, ihr kommt nicht drum rum, Euch an einen Tisch zu setzen und eine Lösung zu finden. Zu gebräuchlichen Anfütterungsmengen in so einem vergleichsweise sehr kleinen Gewässer hatte ich oben schon was geschrieben, das wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Ansatz für gemeinsame Lösung.


 
Dieses steht nahe bevor, wie gesagt wurde eine außerordentliche Versammlung einberufen. Nur soll eben IMHO erst nach einer Untersuchung abgestimmt werden, die erst mal die Ursachen liefert. 






			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen kann ich auch den Bericht von Dr. Arlinghaus nur empfehlen. Klar ist er Karpfenangler, aber woher sollte sonst mal jemand die Motivation beziehen, sich eingehend diesem Thema zu widmen und Anfeindungen und Behauptungen mit handfesten Ergebnissen, Zahlen und Daten zu begegnen? Sieh´s mal unter dem Gesichtspunkt. #h


 
Ich bin eigentlich eher ein Realist. Wir werden wohl keinen Zanderpapst finden, der zugibt, sie würden durch Releasen schlauer oder vorsichtiger. Wir werden keinen Angler finden, der sagt, es wäre langweilig. Wir werden kaum Angler finden, die sagen, Würmer oder Maden erleiden Schmerzen, genausowenig werden wir wohl Karpfenangler finden, die offen sagen, enorme Futtermengen versauen die Gewässer.

Ein weiterer Punkt, bisher unerwähnt:

Der See hat zwei Seiten zu je 600 Metern. Eine am Weg, eine muss begangen werden. Da ich bekennder Faulpelz bin, sah das letzte Jahr so aus, dass ich an der Wegseite gefischt habe und das mit durchschnittlichem bis mäßigen Erfolg und auf der anderen Seite fast tote Hose war. Zu der Zeit saßen dort im letzten Jahr die Karpfenangler. Diese haben nun im Frühjahr die Seite gewechselt. Nun fangen die, die auf der anderen Seite fischen noch mit mäßigem Erfolg und an der anderen Seite ist tote Hose. Also ziehen die übrigen Weißfische wohl sozusagen hinterher, aber wenn sie das tun, muss ja da wohl ein Grund sein, warum sich das Ziehen lohnt. Ürigens ist es eben so, dass die miesen Fänge erst kurz nachdem die Karpfenangler in den Verein kamen, begonnen haben. 

Also Anzeichen gibt es genügend, wie Du siehst. Aussagen, die das sogar erklären könnten ebenfalls. Nur ist also zumindest nach meiner Sicht zuerst Untersuchung, evtl. beweis dieser Theorie und dann Handeln angesagt oder eben andere Ursachenforschung, wenn dieser Beweis nicht erbracht wird bei der Untersuchung, worauf ich aber immer weniger tippe ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## wolf (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



> Ürigens ist es eben so, dass die miesen Fänge erst kurz nachdem die Karpfenangler in den Verein kamen, begonnen haben.



Moin

Aus eigener Erfahrung möchte ich feststellen, dass bei ausbleibenden Fangerfolgen gern der einfachste Weg gegangen wird: Schnell sind die Die "Russen"*..., die Kormorane..., die Karpfenangler... usw. schuld, ist ja auch am einfachsten.  
"Früher, da blalabla". Oft spielt den Leuten aber auch die Erinnerung einen Streich, die zahlreichen Schneidertage werden vergessen und die (wenigen) guten Tage als Standard erinnert.
Von seinen "Blanks" mag sowieso niemand berichten - in einer Fangstatistik unseres altens Vereins haben Mitglieder Fische angegeben, die es dort gar nicht gibt! 

So, nun kommen ein paar Jungs und fangen - und zwar mehr als die anderen, sogenannten "alten Hasen", was ja heutzutage auch nicht so sonderlich schwer ist. Je besser die Jungs fangen, desto schlechter wird die Bissausbeute der Alten. Die sind meist auf etwas blödere Fische angewiesen, aber sehr bald gibt's in relativ kleinen Gewässern keine blöden Fische mehr; die Karpfen werden als kommunikative Schwarmfische insgesamt vorsichtiger. 

Ergo: Auch ohne übermäßigen Futtereinsatz sähe das Bild nicht wesentlich anders aus. Die Jungen fingen mehr/besser, weil sie besser angelten. Punkt.


Nächster Aspekt:*zum Füttern selbst* 

Wer vom Ufer aus füttert, hat SEHR VIEL MÜHE, etliche Kilos zu versenken. Mit dem Wurfrohr dauert es sicher EINE STUNDE, ein "paar Kilo Boilies" zu verschiessen. Die meisten Angler überschätzen die Menge des Futters gnadenlos: Pro Wurf = 1-2 x 20er Boilies =  10-25 gramm Futter???


Mais: Ähnlich die zeitlichen Dimensionen bei Mais und Pellets. Wurfrohre entfallen hier. Die Details schenken wir uns, aber solange niemand stundenlang jeden Tag mit Baitrockets füttert oder mit Booten hinausfährt, werden diese Menge wohl kaum ins Wasser fliegen können!!!

Nich ohne Grund drängt sich hier als Leit(d)motiv heimlicher Fangneid auf, und zwar unter fachlich oft nicht haltbaren Gründen des Gewässerschutzes. 

Wahrscheinlich ahnst du ähnliches, denn sonst hättest du hier nicht die Diskussion gesucht, was ich persönlich außerordentlich hoch einschätze. 

Ach ja: "Kein Karpfenangler gibt zu, durch übermäßiges Füttern das Gewässer zu versauen". 
Aber ja doch! Und Dr. Arlinghaus mag zwar selbst Angler sein, hat aber seine herausragende wissenschaftliche Reputation sicherlich nicht auf kurzsichtig-parteiische Quatschuntersuchungen aufgebaut (was im Übrigen schnell herausgekommen wäre). 


langes Posting, ups.
Aber wer von Niveau der Stammtischdiskussion herunter will, muss halt etwas ausführlicher werden.

Gruß





[* nicht politisch korrekt, ich weiss   ]


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Hallo WOLF 
hätte dich gerne beim Namen genannt doch in deinen Profil steht keinerlei 
"INFO LEIDER"...
nun jedoch zu deinem Beitrag

Befische selber 2 Gewässer (eines ca.9ha das andere 6ha) auf Karpfen gehts bei mir Klassisch zu wenn ich mal drauf Fische -
Mais-Tauwürmer-Mistwürmer oder Kartoffel...

jedoch mein Bruder(leider ohne I-Net) fischt seit ca.15 Jahren nur noch auf Karpfen & reist u.a.durch Europa in seinem Urlaub wg.den Großen Karpfen ...!
2 mal im Jahr (für 3-5 Tage & Nächte am Stück)widmet er sich als 
GEWÄSSERWART des Vereins, jedoch auch der Karpfenangelei in den oben beschriebenen 2 See´n .
Und da es bei UNS an den Seen nicht ist mit "Long Distanz Fishing" ist er sehr wohl in der LAGE eine enorme Menge an Futter jeder Art TAGE vor dem EIGENTLICHEN ANGELN ins Wasser einzubringen um die Karpfen zu prägen & diese von Ihren  "Futterstraßen"  umzuleiten auf den Platz.
Da ich sehr viel Zeit am & im Gewässer verbringe ist mir pers.jedoch noch NIE aufgefallen das Futterteppiche länger als 1 Nacht liegen blieben da nur er soviel Futter einbringt wenn er dann zum Fischen kommt.

zu dem Thema "FANGNEID" anderer habe ich schon was geschrieben...

Bin sehr gespannt auf das hoffe ich 
GUTE ENDE der Diskussion bei Kalle im Verein & mit den Karpfenfreaks...!


----------



## Pilkman (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Moin Kalle,

das mit dem "gaaanz ruhig" war auch nicht bös gemeint... :m

Okay, zum Thema...



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> ... da ich selber nicht zu der Szene gehöre, wollte ich mir bezüglich des Einsatzes von Futtermitteln beim Karpfenangeln ein Bild machen...



Deine Absicht ist ja auch absolut in Ordnung, nur darf man dann nicht nur das herausgreifen, was einen in der eigenen ansatzweise doch etwas vorgefaßten Meinung bestätigt, sondern auch die Gesamtumstände berücksichtigen. 

Wenn in einem Posting von mir beispielsweise gestanden hätte: "Ich habe heute mit 8 Kilo Partikeln und 2 Kilo Boilies eine Kante in 2,50m angefüttert und werde das in zwei Tagen nochmal wiederholen, bevor ich in drei Tagen diesen Spot beangeln werde." dann ist das eine Aussage. 

Kannst Du die auf Deinen Fall übertragen und sagen, dass JEDER Karpfenangler, also auch die in Deinem Verein am 6 Hektar-Gewässer die selben Mengen anfüttert? 

Nein, das kannst Du nicht, weil beide Gewässer völlig unterschiedlich sind, einen anderen Bestand haben, eine andere Wasserfläche, einen anderen Angeldruck usw. usw. - wir reden immer davon, dass die Jungs verantwortungsbewußt und differenziert vorgehen, mangels anderer Anhaltspunkte müssen wir ihnen das aber mal unterstellen.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber nicht jeder Angler (nicht nur Karpfenangler) ist vernünftig und gerade die Jugend ist recht empfänglich dafür, Idolen nachzueifern und das macht sicher auch nicht vor den Anglern halt. Wenn man in der Fachliteratur dazu liest, wie man erfolgreich fängt, dann ist es bei dem Hype, den ich dort entdecke, wohl naheliegend, dass man diese Dinge sicher auch nicht ignoriert.



Das stimmt, darüber haben wir beide ja auch schon gesprochen, das es teilweise unschöne Entwicklungen auch aus der Kommerzialisierung des Ganzen gibt. Wenn man als Jungangler in einer DVD sieht, wie Dieter Martens als eines der Karpfenidole seinen Spot an einem Mecklenburger Natursee mit 3-4 Kilo Boilies, zusätzlich ein paar Pellets und Partikeln vorbereitet, kann das einigen Unbedarften suggerieren, dass das wohl am heimischen Tümpel genau so funktioniert. Oder wenn man Fangmeldungen hört, wo ein Rekordkarpfen auf einem Spot gebissen hat, der mit 4 Kilo Boilies angefüttert wurde. 

Aber - und jetzt kommt das große ABER: Ist das in diesem konkreten Fall in Deinem Verein auch so? Einfach zu verallgemeinern und zu sagen, die Jugend schlägt bestimmt total über die Stränge und füttert hier kiloweise, ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Pauschal- und vor allem eine Vorverurteilung. 

Warum wird denn im Karpfenforum auf Fragen nach einer Anfüttermenge bzw. einer Anfütterstrategie von uns meist geantwortet, dass es da keine allgemeingültige Angabe gibt und dass man das sowohl von der Gewässergröße, als auch dem Bestand und anderen Faktoren abhängt?



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Der Angelplatz selber ist ja sagen wir mal auf einen bereich beschränkt, meist vor Seerosenfeldern, der so um die 2o qm hat. Und dieser wird befüttert. Ob nun diese 20 qm im Rhein, einem 100 Ha See oder einem 1 Ha See sind, ist für die Futterausbringung beim Angeln erst mal nebensächlich.



Nein Kalle, leider völlig falsch diese Aussage. Denn die von Dir benannten 20qm stellen kein abgeschlossenes Ökosystem dar, sondern befinden sich in einem größeren. Diese unterschiedlich großen Ökosysteme haben auch eine unterschiedliche Anzahl von Futterverwertern usw. usw.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle mir das nun so vor, dass man besagte 20 qm mit besagten 10 Kg mehrmals täglich sozusagen einstreut, um dort einen Futterplatz anzulegen in dem man fischt. Nun werfen aber nicht alle 10 Angler in diese 20 qm, sondern jeder hat sozusagen seine 20 qm, das weiß ich von deren Aussagen, wer da gerade wo seine Köder liegen hat. Also haben wir durchaus die Gefahr im bereich des Möglichen, dass jeder der 10 seine 20 Qm mit je 10 kg mindest einmal am Tag aus streut ...



Von der Grundüberlegung her evtl. richtig, aber es scheitert hier wiederrum am Wesentlichen: Wer sagt Dir, dass es 10 Kilo sind? Wer sagt Dir, dass sie mehrmals täglich eingebracht werden? Und hier kommen wir wieder zu den bloßen Vermutungen, die Du aus den Aussagen z.B. im Anfütterthread gezogen hast. Kann man aber so nicht machen.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Also liege ich erst mal nich soo falsch, dass ich es eben unabhängig von der Gewässergröße sehe ...



Auf Deine Bitte hin hab ich Dich eigentlich schon in dieser Aussage korrigiert. :m 
Man kann Anfüttermengen, Strategien und deren Auswirkungen nicht unabhängig von der Gewässergröße sehen. Macht auch kein Karpfenangler, der überlegt an die Sache herangeht.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist es dann eben halt so, dass einfach die Zahl der Angler, die sich auf Karpfen spezialisiert haben, für diese Gewässergröße unangemessen hoch ist und nur die Zahl und nicht das Verhalten des Einzelnen dafür Ursächlich ist.



Die Zahl der Angler KANN unter Umständen zu einem Problem werden, nämlich dann, wenn der einzelne Angler die anderen nicht miteinkalkuliert und stur sein Ding durchzieht. Wäre ein Fehler, weil auch dieser Punkt bei der Anfüttermenge und Anfütterstrategie zu berücksichtigen wäre. Den im Endeffekt geht es beim Anfüttern eigentlich nur darum einen Futterplatz zu etablieren und Vertrauen zu schaffen, damit der Köder genommen wird. Wer Fische satt füttern will, sollte das lieber im Zoo oder im Aquarium tun. 

Dass das aber von der Sache her absolut nicht zu Problemen führen muss, wenn mehrere Angler ein sehr kleines und begrenztes Gewässer beangeln, zeigen die legendären kleinen englischen Karpfen Pools. 6 Hektar wären da schon ein traumhaft großes Gewässer, einige der berühmtesten Pools sind dagegen eher Teiche. Hier haben sich die Karpfenangler aber auch angepaßt und ihr Verhalten dem Angeldruck und den Gegebenheiten angepaßt. Warum? Weil sie sonst nicht mehr erfolgreich wären.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hartmais als solcher und bei dem Eintrag produziert aber sozusagen am Ende auch entsprechende Mengen Ausscheidungen...



Das würde natürliche Nahrung aber auch tun. Ist der natürliche Lauf der Dinge, was rein kommt, kommt auch irgendwann wieder raus. Und mehr als fressen können die Fische ja nicht.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt durchaus, aber sehe ich das zum Beispiel an Feeder Futter gemessen, so sind da die normalen gebinde gerade mal ein Zehntel der Gebinde beim Karpfenangeln. Solche großen Gebinde deuten auch auf großen Einsatz hin, ergo liegt es durchaus im bereich des Möglichen, dass der Eintrag dabei also auch um den Faktor 10 höher ist.



Diese Aussage halte ich auch für falsch. Du vergißt dabei nämlich, dass z.B. die besagten Partikel in ihren 25 Kilo bzw. 50 Kilo Säcken ursprünglich nicht für eine Verwertung durch Freizeitangler vorgesehen sind, sondern dass es sich um Tierfutter handelt. Und bei dieser Verwendung sind es doch schon andere Dimensionen. 



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Aussage eines Vaters, der dort genau wie sein Karpfenangelnder Sohn fischt, selber aber mehr auf Raubfisch unterwegs ist, dass bei ihm ein ganzer Kellerraum bis unter die Decke mit allen möglichen Sorten von Futter, Boilies Mais und Pellets aller möglichen Arten voll liegt. Also geht es da wohl doch in größere Dimensionen als ein 25 Kilo Sack, weil der billiger ist. Wie gesagt, ein Bild besteht aus sehr sehr vielen Mosaiken und bisher zeigen die allesamt kein gutes Bild.



Ich glaube, dann möchtest Du nicht meinen Keller, meinen Abstellraum und meinen Gefrierschrank sehen. Willst Du mir aufgrund dessen dann unterstellen, dass ich Gewässer sozusagen tot füttere und künstliche Barschberge erschaffe? Wenn ich Dir sage, dass ich Montag mit zwei Freunden wieder ca. 70 Kilo Boilies drehe und die mit ein wenig Einschränkung und Zufütterung von Partikeln und Tigers gerademal bis in den Spätherbst hinein reichen werden? Das wären dann aus Deiner Sicht zwei Aussagen, die aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen durchaus Deine These stützen würden. Wohl gemerkt aber nur, wenn man sie aus dem Gesamtzusammenhang reisst.

Ehrlich gesagt, wird allein der gesamte Aufwand und die Ausrüstung eines typischen Karpfenanglers argwöhnisch und mit einem eher kritischen Blick betrachtet, weil es einfach ungewohnt und unbekannt erscheint. Schaut man dann einmal hinter die Kulissen, ist es plötzlich gar nicht mehr sooo komisch und fremd.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Der See hat zwei Seiten zu je 600 Metern. Eine am Weg, eine muss begangen werden. Da ich bekennder Faulpelz bin, sah das letzte Jahr so aus, dass ich an der Wegseite gefischt habe und das mit durchschnittlichem bis mäßigen Erfolg und auf der anderen Seite fast tote Hose war. Zu der Zeit saßen dort im letzten Jahr die Karpfenangler. Diese haben nun im Frühjahr die Seite gewechselt. Nun fangen die, die auf der anderen Seite fischen noch mit mäßigem Erfolg und an der anderen Seite ist tote Hose. Also ziehen die übrigen Weißfische wohl sozusagen hinterher, aber wenn sie das tun, muss ja da wohl ein Grund sein, warum sich das Ziehen lohnt. Ürigens ist es eben so, dass die miesen Fänge erst kurz nachdem die Karpfenangler in den Verein kamen, begonnen haben.
> 
> Also Anzeichen gibt es genügend, wie Du siehst. Aussagen, die das sogar erklären könnten ebenfalls.



Und jetzt kommen wir ja endlich wieder zum eigentlichen Ausgangspunkt von dem wir uns ja durch die Diskussion ziemlich stark entfernt haben... :m

Denn dein eigentliches Problem sind ja nicht die Karpfenangler, wie Du selber sagst, sondern dass Du bzw. viele andere Vereinsmitglieder über schlechte Fänge klagen. Dass da wahrscheinlich ein Zusammenhang mit der Anfütterstrategie der Karpfenangler und evtl. auch anderer Angler besteht, die bei ihrem Angeln auf ein Anfüttern setzen, haben einige Boardies und ich ja auch bereits geschrieben. Euer Problem ist also nicht, dass die Wasserqualität merklich schlechter ist, euer Problem ist kein eutrophiertes Gewässer mit einem irrsinnigen Algen- und Pflanzenbewuchs, euer Problem ist augenscheinlich auch nicht, dass keine Fische mehr zum Fangen da sind.

Vermutlich haben sich die unzähligen Weissfische wirklich auf die leicht verfügbare zusätzliche Nahrung eingeschossen, zumindest Pellets, kleine Partikel und zerfallene Boilies sind ja auch für diese Fische essbar. Das würde die schlechteren Fänge auf herkömmliche Köder erklären. Wie es sich mit den Raubfischen verhält, vermag ich nicht so recht zu erklären.

Eine gemeinverträgliche Lösung hatte ich auch schon vorgeschlagen: Entweder Begrenzung der Anfüttermenge ungeachtet der Art auf ca. 500 Gramm pro Angler und Tag oder sogar strenger, indem ein Vorfüttern verboten wird, ein Beifüttern BEIM eigentlichen Angeln in der eben genannten Menge pro Tag aber erlaubt ist. Ein Boilieverbot oder ein Verbot "proteinhaltiger" Futtermittel ist dagegen totaler Bullshit, weil völlig sachfremd.

Und das ist es auch, was ich mit meiner Beteiligung an dieser Diskussion vermeiden möchte: Dass aufgrund von Vermutungen, Hörensagen, falschen Schlüssen und ähnlichem eine Verdammung der Karpfenangler sowohl generell als auch speziell bei Euch im Verein stattfindet. Und eigentlich war das lt. Deinem Eröffnungsposting ja auch Deine Absicht, oder Kalle? #h 

Ihr habt im Verein ein Problem und wollt das lösen, also muss man sich auch auf das eigentliche Problem konzentrieren und nicht durch sachfremde Erwägungen ein anderes Problem an die Wand malen. Sollte sich in der anstehenden Untersuchung tatsächlich eine wirklich unwahrscheinliche Gefahr für das Gewässer aufgrund des übermäßigen Einbringens von Futtermitteln ergeben - wobei diese Aussage im übrigen eher die Sache von Gewässerbiologen bzw. Chemikern denn von Tauchern ist - nehme ich meine Aussage zurück und sage: Okay, dann haben sich die Jungs das da selbst zuzuschreiben und müssen auch mit den Folgen leben. Aber vorher sollte man auch wirklich versuchen, neutral und unvoreingenommen an die Sache heranzugehen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Nur eines kurz vorab, Pilkman, weil mir gerade die Zeit etwas fehlt:


Also mein Anliegen liegt nach wie vor darin, das Beste für das Gewässer zu wollen, nicht darin, den Karpfenanglern an die Karre zu fahren, allerdings mit der Einschränkung Wenns nicht nötig ist, wieder zumindest ab und an einen Erfolg auf ein Rotauge zu haben, welches größer als 10 cm ist und auch darin, dass keine Hals über Kopf Schuldsprechungen stattfinden.

Wenn sich meine Meinung innerhalb des Threads etwas gedreht hat, dann deshalb, weil sich viele der Faktoren, die die "Vorurteilfraktion" bei uns bisher angebracht hat, eigentlich mit dem decken, was ich z.B. in Anfütterungsthreads gefunden habe, zumindest auf den ersten Blick, räume ich ein. 

Das Zwischenfazit für mich sieht bisher dahingend aus, dass ich nach wie vor erst eine Untersuchung möchte, bevor ich ein Urteil fällen kann, durchaus aber auch zu der Erkenntnis gelangt bin, dass besonders beim Karpfenangeln, wenns bezüglich der Anfütterung übertrieben wird, mehr denn anderswo auf die Rücksichtnahme, das Verständnis und die Einsicht des Anglers vertraut werden muss, weils ansonsten ganz schnell ganz dicke Folgen haben könnte, gerade bei einem solch kleinen Gewässer wie bei uns und gerade dann, wenns für ein solches Gewässer eigentlich schon recht viele Angler dieser Gruppe sind, die sich zudem noch gegenseitig puschen aber auch gegenseitig beraten. 

Da ich bisher noch an die Vernunft der Leute glaube, andererseits aber nicht unbedingt die Hand dafür ins Feuer legen würde, dass sie nicht zumindest doppelt so viel rein werfen als erlaubt, was alleine schon drastische Folgen hätte, bleibe ich eben dabei, es MUSS untersucht werden und zwar nicht nur hinsichtlich der Gewässerqualität, sondern auch über Taucher der Grund gesichtet werden, wie der inzwischen aus sieht. Und wenns auch nur der Entlastung der Jungs dienen sollte und man immer noch so schlau da steht wie bisher, aber dann ist zumindest Grundlage da, den Beschuldigungen den Hahn abzudrehen. 

Ich will Frieden und ich will fangen und ich will keine Vorverurteilungen. Mit den Eckdaten kann ich eigentlich gut leben. 

Und wenns auch mal anders rüber kommen mag, im Prinzip frage ich nur Dinge ab, die mich beschäftigen, die man (nicht nur ich, sondern die Vorurteilsfraktion ebenfalls) erst mal so sieht, davon hört allerdings ohne zu wissen, dass es so gehandhabt wird bei uns, anderswo allerdings teilweise schon. 
Also im Prinzip ein Check, was sein KÖNNTE.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

*ganz kurz dazwischen funk*



Ich habe keine Ahnung von Karpfenangeln, auch nicht von Gewässerbiologie, möchte aber kurz den beteiligten dieses Threads zu ihrer Sachlichkeit und Faktenbezogenheit bzw. Fairness gegenüber danken - so ist das wirklich interessant!!!#6 #6 #6 

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Pilkman (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Hallo Kalle,

dann hab ich Dein Anliegen ja schon richtig verstanden und definiert und das kann ich auch absolut nachvollziehen. #h

Ein gemischtes Vereinsgewässer ist kein reiner Karpfenpool und das erfordert Respekt und Rücksichtnahme untereinander. Das fängt mit den Angelstellen an, weil Karpfenangler nun mal meist länger an diesen verweilen, das geht weiter über die beangelten Spots, weil Kanten und Plateaus auch von Raubfischanglern geschätzt werden und es ist wohl auch nicht mit dem Anfüttern und dem Einbringen von Futtermittel abgehandelt. 

Alles halt nicht so einfach. Ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich als Auch-Karpfenangler in Mecklenburg in geradezu paradiesischen Verhältnissen angeln darf. Ich bin praktisch in einem "Alibi-Verein ", der keine Sitzungen abhält und wo auch keine Arbeitsstunden geleistet werden müssen und wo ich nur jedes Jahr meinen Beitrag von gerade mal 18 Euro zahle, wobei 13 Euro meinem Wissen nach noch an den LAV abgeführt werden. Mit meiner Mitgliedschaft darf ich mir für 39 Euro eine Jahreskarte kaufen, die mir das Angeln an hunderten Gewässern mit teilweise riesigen Wasserflächen in ganz Mecklenburg ermöglicht, wo in den meisten Fällen kein Mensch auf Karpfen angelt. Okay, ich hör schon auf zu schwärmen...  :m 

Nochmal aber zu den "drastischen" Folgen, die ein verstärkter Futtereintrag in ein Gewässer haben soll: Ich habe bereits von einigen Fällen gehört, bei denen Vereine ihre Boilie- und Anfütterverbote mit Tauchgängen und angeblichen Boiliebergen erklärt und durchgedrückt haben, praktisch ist das aber wie ich bereits erwähnt habe absolut nicht die Arbeit von irgendwelchen Sporttauchern, die mal fix nach Feierabend auf dem Grund herumsuchen.

Eine eventuelle Eutrophierung, erhöhte Schadstoffwerte oder anderweitige Folgen müssen stattdessen von Gewässerbiologen und Chemikern in einer Analyse festgestellt werden, ansonsten haben diese Aussagen leider keinerlei Hand und Fuss. Und daran hapert es eigentlich bei praktisch den meisten dieser Fälle.
Was ja auch irgendwie verständlich ist, denn solche Untersuchungen kosten Geld. Wer soll die bezahlen? Der Verein? Der meist eh im Vorstand aus Anglern besteht, die eine vorgefaßte Meinung haben und praktisch nur eine Legitimierung für ihre Absicht wünschen? Das können ihnen aber evtl. auch die Taucher liefern. Also würde eine evtl. entlastenden Gewässerstudie finanziell wahrscheinlich an der beschuldigten Fraktion hängen bleiben, in diesem Fall an den Junganglern, die auf Karpfen ansitzen. 

Wie ich schon sagte, ich würde mich als Karpfenangler mit dem Verein hinsetzen, das Gespräch suchen und einen Kompromiss aushandeln, bei dem Grenzen für das kritisierte Anfütterverhalten festgesetzt werden, die auch von Seiten der Karpfenangler eingehalten werden. Die Gesprächsbereitschaft beider Seiten würde zeigen, dass man an einem Strang ziehen will und dass das Wohl des Gewässers und die Zufriedenheit ALLER Angler an erster Stelle steht. Wenn schon mal ein sachliches Gespräch möglich ist und auf Anschuldigungen eingegangen wird, ist auch der Weg für eine Problemlösung offen.

Ich bin gespannt, wie das bei Euch weiter geht. #h


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Hallo Aali-Barba

Nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe, ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig mit den vermeintlichen Schuldigen gesprochen |bla: worden viehleicht würde das ja der Aufklärung schon mal genüge tun. 



z.B. würde mich mal interessieren:

-fangen die Jungen Karpfenangler den überhaupt was?

-Was sagen sie zu den Beschuldigungen?#d 



und wenn dann wirklich raus kommt das sie Unmengen an Futter reinhauen, sollte man anstelle irgendwelcher Verbote lieber ein klärendes Gespräch suchen und auf die Vernunft der Jungens pochen und wenn man sich die einschlägigen Karpfenangler Literatur durch ließt heißt es immer "weniger ist mehr" jedes Gewässer ist anders usw.. (all das was Markus schon erwähnt hat)...........

Viehleicht wissen die Jungens ja gar nicht was sie da am Teich anrichten#d .



Und ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei Euch so war als ihr noch Jung und knackig gewesen seid, also da waren Verbote da um sie zu brechen|evil: . Ich kenne das von einem Tümpel hier bei uns da gibt’s auch ein Anfütterverbot(was auch vollkommen richtig ist da der Pool gerade mal 30m x 10m groß ist)und was machen die Leute kommen Nachts (Nachtangeln ist auch Verboten) wenn keiner da ist. Ja und dann kann man es gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen oder Kontrollieren was am Gewässer passiert.


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aali-Barba
> Nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe, ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig mit den vermeintlichen Schuldigen gesprochen |bla: worden viehleicht würde das ja der Aufklärung schon mal genüge tun.


 
Teilweise richtig, aber nur teilweise. Ichsuche zum Beispiel das Gespräch und lenke es auch in die Richtung anfüttern. Aber die Wenigsten tun es, sondern beschränken sich auf reines vermuten und beschuldigen, da hast Du Recht. 




			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> -fangen die Jungen Karpfenangler den überhaupt was?


 
Ja und zwar inzwischen auch so ziemlich exklusiv alle möglichen anderen Weissfischsorten als Beifang. Der Rest der Angler hat inzwischen sogar kaum noch eine Möglichkeit, zumindest ein etwas größeres Rotauge/Rotfeder zu fangen. 




			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> -Was sagen sie zu den Beschuldigungen?#d


 
Am Ende jeglicher Diskussion das inzwischen in Mode gekommene Wort namens "Arlinghaus", so als wäre es eh ein Freibrief für alles. #d 



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn dann wirklich raus kommt das sie Unmengen an Futter reinhauen, sollte man anstelle irgendwelcher Verbote lieber ein klärendes Gespräch suchen und auf die Vernunft der Jungens pochen und wenn man sich die einschlägigen Karpfenangler Literatur durch ließt heißt es immer "weniger ist mehr" jedes Gewässer ist anders usw.. (all das was Markus schon erwähnt hat)...........


 
Es gibt Leute, die sie beschuldigen, wirklich eimerweise diese Futtermittel einzubringen und wenn das stimmt, dann Arlinghaus hin oder her, dürfte das ganz klar zuviel für ein derart kleines Gewässer sein, an dem dann 10 Mann in einem eher kleinen Teich angeln, als wären sie gerade an einem zig Ha Gewässer. Die Beiträge sind recht günstig und Gewässer dieser Art hier eher selten, es zählt also schon eher zu den Größeren Vereinsgewässern hier im Kreis. Ich verliere deshalb langsam das Vertrauen in die Vernunft, weil die Jungs auch tagelang unter sich alleine dort zugegen sind und nur ab und an jemand kommt, der sie dann allerdings auch angeblich immer massiv anfüttern sieht. Da wir eh eine Beschränkung haben, wird diese also nicht unwissentlich umgangen, denn darauf wurden sie nun mehrfach hingewiesen, sondern bewußt. Also ist die Vernunft und die Eigenverantwortung insofern abgelegt. 

Die 1 Kilo Regelung kann ich aus meiner Sicht alleine schon kaum glauben, wenn ich sie am Abend sehe, was dort rein fliegt. Auch die hier erwähnte Anfütterung über weite Distanz trifft hier nicht zu. Im letzten Jahr fischten sie auf einer Seeseite, dieses Jahr mir kurzer Schnur auf der gegenüberliegenden, also quasi unter den Ruten oder maximal 20 Meter parallel am Ufern entfernt. Großer Eintrag ist also durchaus rein praktisch gesehen möglich, wenn man will.



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Viehleicht wissen die Jungens ja gar nicht was sie da am Teich anrichten#d .


 
Das macht mich gerade so allergisch auf den namen. Sie wissen aber allesamt sehr gut, wer Arlinghaus ist und berufen sich auch auf ihn nach dem Motto: "Selbst wenn wir....., Arlinghaus ist zu dem Schluss gekommen, es macht nix."



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei Euch so war als ihr noch Jung und knackig gewesen seid, also da waren Verbote da um sie zu brechen|evil: .


 Eben! Diesen "Lass die Alten doch quasseln" Tenor hört man heraus. Gerade deshalb würde ich eben nicht die Hand dafür ins Feuer legen. 



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne das von einem Tümpel hier bei uns da gibt’s auch ein Anfütterverbot(was auch vollkommen richtig ist da der Pool gerade mal 30m x 10m groß ist)und was machen die Leute kommen Nachts (Nachtangeln ist auch Verboten) wenn keiner da ist. Ja und dann kann man es gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen oder Kontrollieren was am Gewässer passiert.


 
Genau da liegt auch mein Streben. Ich angele häufig über Nacht, weil das für mich familientechnisch besser zu regeln ist. Würde man z.B. nun ein Nachtangelverbot einführen, um die Kontrolle zu haben, würde es mich mit meinem, überspitzt gesagt, 1 Liter Futtereimer und dem 1/4 Liter Maden und meinen 12 Tauwürmern genauso treffen und das nur, weil anderenorts aus Unvernunft 10 Liter Eimer am Tag abgekippt werden (War nun überzogen, um es zu verdeutlichen). 

man überlegt sogar schon ein Generelles Anfütterverbot, das bedeuetet aber, dass nicht mal mehr Feedern erlaubt wäre, streng genommen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Aus eigener Erfahrung möchte ich feststellen, dass bei ausbleibenden Fangerfolgen gern der einfachste Weg gegangen wird: Schnell sind die Die "Russen"*..., die Kormorane..., die Karpfenangler... usw. schuld, ist ja auch am einfachsten.


 
Teils - teils. meine Erinnerung an das letzte Jahr ist noch recht frisch und die von Aal-Andy an die drei zurückliegenden Jahre auch und so war es deffinitiv vorher nicht. 



			
				wolf schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun kommen ein paar Jungs und fangen - und zwar mehr als die anderen, sogenannten "alten Hasen", was ja heutzutage auch nicht so sonderlich schwer ist. Je besser die Jungs fangen, desto schlechter wird die Bissausbeute der Alten. Die sind meist auf etwas blödere Fische angewiesen, aber sehr bald gibt's in relativ kleinen Gewässern keine blöden Fische mehr; die Karpfen werden als kommunikative Schwarmfische insgesamt vorsichtiger.


 
Auf der einen Seite sagst Du ja im Prinzip selber, dass die Jugend, wenn ich sa mal so nennen will, auf modernere Fangtechniken zurück greift. Zu diesen gehören aber doch offensichtlich, wie auch das hier verstehe, auch diese "umleitungen" aus Futter zum Angelplatz, Pellets etc., also durchaus auch intensives Anfüttern im Allgemeinen. 





			
				wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo: Auch ohne übermäßigen Futtereinsatz sähe das Bild nicht wesentlich anders aus. Die Jungen fingen mehr/besser, weil sie besser angelten. Punkt.


 
Wie ich bereits sagte, bestreite ich das nicht. Allerdings mit dem Unterschied, dass weniger Fangen oder gar nix mehr fangen schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied für den Rest der Angler bedeutet. Und wenn das dann Rückführbar auf massives Anfüttern ist, welches eigentlich untersagt ist, dann muss gehandelt werden. Dazu habe ich eben besagte Untersuchung schon mal vorab angeklopft und diese wird mit dem Verweis Arlinghaus ziemlich kathegorisch abgelehnt. Was nun?|kopfkrat  Auf der einen Seite beteuerung, man würde sich dran halten - dann jedoch bräuchte man die Untersuchung doch nicht scheuen. Auf der anderen Seite vorbauen, dass selbst wenn man das Verbot umgehen würde, wäre das auch egal? Du wirst mir zugestehen, dass das recht verwirrend wirkt, oder?



			
				wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Nächster Aspekt:*zum Füttern selbst*
> 
> Wer vom Ufer aus füttert, hat SEHR VIEL MÜHE, etliche Kilos zu versenken. Mit dem Wurfrohr dauert es sicher EINE STUNDE, ein "paar Kilo Boilies" zu verschiessen. Die meisten Angler überschätzen die Menge des Futters gnadenlos: Pro Wurf = 1-2 x 20er Boilies = 10-25 gramm Futter???
> 
> ...


 
Das greift nicht, wie bereits im Vorbeitrag gesagt, wird neuerdings fast unter den Ruten gefischt. Kann man auch wieder aus zwei Perspektiven sehen. Man kann A) einfach Lust drauf haben und B) so einfacher und mehr Anfüttern, ohne mit dem Eimer um den See laufen zu müssen. 



			
				wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Nich ohne Grund drängt sich hier als Leit(d)motiv heimlicher Fangneid auf, und zwar unter fachlich oft nicht haltbaren Gründen des Gewässerschutzes.


 
Soweit ich es begriffen habe, sind Pallets recht schnell löslich. Setze ich nun mal die Behauptung als wahr voraus, man habe gesehen, dass diese massiv eingebracht würden, ist es doch durchaus denkbar, dass man die gesamten Fischbestände in diese Bereiche lockt und auch eine Art Dressur der Fische auf diese Futtermittel stattfindet. Aber auch dies konnte eine Untersuchung klären, derer man aber verweigert. 



			
				wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich ahnst du ähnliches, denn sonst hättest du hier nicht die Diskussion gesucht, was ich persönlich außerordentlich hoch einschätze.


 
Auf der einen Seite zähle ich mich durchaus zu den Anfängern und mache daraus auch keinen Hehl. Auf der anderen Seite geht es weitaus erfahreneren Anglern dort auch nicht besser. 



			
				wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja: "Kein Karpfenangler gibt zu, durch übermäßiges Füttern das Gewässer zu versauen".
> Aber ja doch! Und Dr. Arlinghaus mag zwar selbst Angler sein, hat aber seine herausragende wissenschaftliche Reputation sicherlich nicht auf kurzsichtig-parteiische Quatschuntersuchungen aufgebaut (was im Übrigen schnell herausgekommen wäre).


 
Ich bezog mich auf das Tendenziöse, die Zielrichtung. Wir brauchen glaube ich kaum darüber diskutieren, hätte z.B. PETA diese Untersuchung abgehalten, wäre das Ergebnis ein anderes gewesen, oder?  Und ich befürchte Mißbrauch dieser Untersuchung in allen Lebenslagen, indem man es einfach auf jedes Gewässer anwendet, egal wie groß es ist und wie viele Karpfenangler dort gleichzeitig sitzen. Ich hatte ja schon zuvor die Rechnung angestellt, was alleine schon dann passiert, wenn man sich bei der Zahl der Angeltage, die die Jungs dort abhalten, an die Regelung hält. Schon so kommen ja mehrere hundert Kilo zusammen. Es wird zwar seitens der Jungs gerne begründet, Boilieeinsatz dieser Größenordnung wäre unbezahlbar. Das mag stimmen, da ich noch nie welche besessen habe, weiss ich nicht um den Preis. Pellets hingegen sind mir aus dem Tiermast und dem Tierfutterbereich bekannt, sollten die Jungs darauf zurückgreifen, wird der Spaß andere Dimensionen annehmen, denn kaum ein Schweinemäster dürfte seine Viecher mit Dingen fett füttern, die den Kilopreis von Boilies haben. Vielleicht liegt ja gerade da der Reiz der pellets: Günstig und schnell aufgelöst und damit kaum nachweisbar. 



			
				wolf schrieb:
			
		

> langes Posting, ups.
> Aber wer von Niveau der Stammtischdiskussion herunter will, muss halt etwas ausführlicher werden.
> 
> Gruß


 

Ich mag nicht immer richtig liegen, bemühe mich jedoch, keine Stammtischdiskussion zu führen. Wenn es wirkt, als wenn ich beschuldige, dann eben deshalb, weil ich beiden Parteien die gleiche Wahrheitsliebe zutraue und durchspiele, was wäre wenn die eine oder die andere Seite oder beide nicht ganz die Wahrheit sagen, was auch nicht immer sooo unüblich auf der Welt ist.


----------



## Lenzibald (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Servus. Mann kanns drehen wie man will ein zuviel ist nie gut. Ich habe an Gewässern Geangelt wo komplettes Fütterverbot war sogar Futterspriale war verboten und habe Karpfen bis 12 kilo Gefangen größere waren nicht vorhanden der Größte der in dem See gafangen wurde hatte 14kilo und ein paar zerquetschte. Anderer See dort wurde gefüttert das man den Verdacht hatte jeder Karpfen kotzt wenn er ein Boili sieht, da hab ich auch gefangen ohne anzufüttern größer 24kilo sind Burschen bis zu 30 kilo oder sogar mehr drinnen. Der Unterschied den ich feststellen konnte war der das die Karpfen aus dem See wo nicht gefüttert wurde wesentlich Kampfstärker waren als die " Boilikarpfen". Ohne Futtereinbringung schöne schlanke Kämpfer mit Futtereinbringung Fette Hochrückige faule Wasserschweine anders kann man diese nicht mehr bezeichnen. Der meiner Meinung überfütterte See da werden pro Jahr ca 150 Karten verkauft wobei davon ca 100 Futterspezis dabei sind wo jeder mit sicherheit 100 Kilo pro Jahr füttert teilweise sogar mehr dann sind das ca 10 Tonnen Futter pro Jahr. Jetzt können einge sagen Stimmt nicht oder der Lenzi hat nen Vogel nur ich bin nicht blind und weiß was ich selber gesehen habe. Wenn ich Leute sehe die 4 mal die Woche am See sind jedesmal 2 große Malereimer voll Futter mithaben und diese Leer sind wenns wieder gehen, gehe ich davon aus das derjenige sagen wir mal mindestens wenn ich pro Eimer 10kilo rechne 80 kilo Verfüttert hat und das regelmäßig.


----------



## Marlow (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Servus Lenzi,

ich habe es ganz zum Anfang schon mal erwähnt, bei uns ist nach drastischem Rückgang der Fangergebnisse, (für alle), das Fütern und Anfüttern in jeglicher Form verboten. Es ist nachweislich so das jetzt alle Parteien bessere Fangerfolge vorweisen können. 
Dies wird ins unserem Verein eindeutig dem übermässigem Anfüttern zugeschrieben. Gernerell ist man jetzt in unserem Gewässer in der Lage mit natürlichen Ködern alles zu fangen, ist auch angenehm Kostengünstig, für Karpfen auch der größeren Klasse brauch ich ein Stück Brot.

Seies wie es ist, Mike


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Marlow schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Lenzi,
> ich habe es ganz zum Anfang schon mal erwähnt, bei uns ist nach drastischem Rückgang der Fangergebnisse, (für alle), das Fütern und Anfüttern in jeglicher Form verboten. Es ist nachweislich so das jetzt alle Parteien bessere Fangerfolge vorweisen können.


 
Also auch kein Feedern? Kein Futtermehl egal welcher Art beim Fischen oder nur vorher? 

Die Lösung klingt, sofern zumindest das Feedern erlaubt bleibt, eigentlich recht annehmbar als Versuch, ob sich damit etwas erreichen läßt.


----------



## Marlow (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Feedern ist uneingeschränkt erlaubt, sowohl auch der Futterkorb an anderen Montagen.


----------



## Pilkman (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Marlow schrieb:
			
		

> Feedern ist uneingeschränkt erlaubt, sowohl auch der Futterkorb an anderen Montagen.



Sind dann auch sogenannte Bait-Leads oder PVA-Stringer bzw. -Beutel erlaubt? Insbesondere ein Bait-Lead ist ja fast ein Futter"korb", nur wird da der Teig um das Blei geknetet. PVA-Stringer bzw. -Beutel sind vielleicht schon eher grenzwertig, werden aber auch mit der eigentlichen Montage ausgeworfen und wirken räumlich nur sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Marlow (3. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Sind dann auch sogenannte Bait-Leads oder PVA-Stringer bzw. -Beutel erlaubt? Insbesondere ein Bait-Lead ist ja fast ein Futter"korb", nur wird da der Teig um das Blei geknetet. PVA-Stringer bzw. -Beutel sind vielleicht schon eher grenzwertig, werden aber auch mit der eigentlichen Montage ausgeworfen und wirken räumlich nur sehr begrenzt.



generell ja, wenn die größe der der PVA-Stringer sich in dem Bereich von Futterkörbern bewegt, und du nicht erst mal 3 Stunden Beutel versenkst.

Es wurde hier leider die Erfahrung gemacht, das die meisten Angler nur Ihren eigenen Fang sehen und sich nicht unter Kontrolle haben.


----------



## Pilkman (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Marlow schrieb:
			
		

> generell ja, wenn die größe der der PVA-Stringer sich in dem Bereich von Futterkörbern bewegt, und du nicht erst mal 3 Stunden Beutel versenkst. ...



Hallo,

wenn alle sich dran halten, wäre das doch auch ein Kompromiss, mit dem man erstmal an diesem Gewässer leben könnte. #6

Was ich dagegen voreingenommen und schlimm finden würde, wenn einige Angel- bzw. Beifütterungsmethoden mit jeweils gleichem Mengeneintrag erlaubt und andere aus Vorurteilen heraus strikt verboten werden würden, sprich Feedern erlaubt, PVA-Stringer verboten u.ä. ...


----------



## Aali-Barba (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn alle sich dran halten, wäre das doch auch ein Kompromiss, mit dem man erstmal an diesem Gewässer leben könnte. #6
> 
> Was ich dagegen voreingenommen und schlimm finden würde, wenn einige Angel- bzw. Beifütterungsmethoden mit jeweils gleichem Mengeneintrag erlaubt und andere aus Vorurteilen heraus strikt verboten werden würden, sprich Feedern erlaubt, PVA-Stringer verboten u.ä. ...


 
Wobei wir evtl. doch berücksichtigen sollten, dass normalerweise das "Fassungsvermögen" eines Futterkörbchens geringer ist.


----------



## Pilkman (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei wir evtl. doch berücksichtigen sollten, dass normalerweise das "Fassungsvermögen" eines Futterkörbchens geringer ist.



Na komm, Kalle... nu´ wird´s haarspalterisch...  :q :m

Mit ´nem PVA-Stringer haut man neben dem Hakenköder meist auch nur 4-6 Boilies mit raus, 10 Boilies wäre dann schon ein Monsterstringer. :m 

Wenn ich mit dem Stringer fütter, halbiere ich die Boilies meist und ziehe dann ca. 10 Hälften auf. Mehr ist die absolute Seltenheit. Wirft sich dann nämlich auch nicht mehr so sahnig.


----------



## Lenzibald (4. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Servus. Das Problem das es Fütterverbote gibt wird von einigen Anglern selbst produziert. Wenn ich heute mit Boilies anfüttere und jedesmal 2 oder von mir aus 3 kilo reinwerfe davon geht die Welt nicht unter. Ein Problem sind die Spinner sag ich mal die jedesmal 20 oder mehr Kilo reinwerfen. Ja und davon gibts leider genug die das machen. Ich weiß zwar nicht welchen Sinn diese Überfütterung haben soll aber mit den meisten von diesen Personen kann man nicht normal reden. Man hört immer nur das man viel anfüttern muß von den Leuten. An den meisten Seen im Raume Linz wo man angeln kann wird auch gebadet. Fakt ist dann das Sonnenöl und ein paar tausend Liter Pisse pro Tag in den See kommen, wenn dann noch Tonnenweise Futter reingekippt wird übers Jahr kippen wieder einige Badeseen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Morgen ist es dann nun soweit. 

Ich bedanke mich erst mal für die vielen und vor allen Dingen sachlichen Beiträge. 

Wenn morgen nicht eine grundlegend neue Erkenntnis hinzu kommt, wird meine Stimme nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen und meinem Informationsstand eher dahingehend tendieren, dass ich einem Anfütterverbot zustimmen werde, wobei ich mir immer noch vorbehalte, vorab auf eine Untersuchung zu drängen, die vorher geschehen müsste unter gleichzeitiger Verschiebung der Abstimmung, bis Ergebnisse vorliegen.

Es gibt aber Anhaltspunkte, die mich befürchten lassen, dass diese Untersuchung nur ein edler Traum von meinem Freund und mir bleiben dürfte und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:

- Die Fraktion der Karpfenangler blockt nach einigen Gesprächen, die ich nun geführt habe, ebenfalls eine Untersuchung. Ich habe dabei für meinen Geschmack allzu häufig den Namen Arlinghaus gehört, der inzwischen wie eine Art Schutzschild vor sich her getragen wird und der wohl alles und jeden Entschuldigen soll. 

- Die Anfüttergegnerfraktion genügt sich eigentlich mit ihren Vorurteilen als Beweis und steht auf dem Standpunkt, es habe bereits vor einigen Jahren eine Untersuchung gegeben. Diese Untersuchung fand jedoch statt, als die Karpfenangler noch nicht einmal dort begonnen hatten zu angeln.

Ungern sehe ich zwar meine Stimme dort im Kreis, andererseits gelange ich immer mehr zu dem Schluss, dass die Karpfenangelnde Gilde, sofern sie keine für sie negativen Ergebnisse zu befürchten hätte, doch mit dieser Untersuchung am allerbesten allen Vorurteilen auf sachlich fundierter Basis den Mund stopfen könnte, zumal das Geld dafür vorhanden ist. Mein Eindruck ist daher der, dass man mit der Weigerung eigentlich eine Art Schuldeingeständnis abliefert, weil man das Ergebnis bereits vorab erahnt und wenn dem so ist, liegen die "Anschuldiger" im Verein so falsch nicht. Ich sehe das so, dass derjenige, der nichts zu verbergen hat, doch nicht darauf angewisen ist, den einzigen Weg zur Klärung zu blockieren, zumal das die einzige Möglichkeit ist, auf sachlicher Basis den Beweis der Unschuld anzutreten. Kurzum: Ich befürchte, dass sie genau das nicht können und das auch selber am besten wissen. 

Das bisher selber gesehene und aus Erzählungen gehörte, läßt mich angesichts dieser kathegorischen Verweigerung befürchten, dass wir es in unserem Fall leider mit Vertretern der uneinsichtigeren und verantwortungsloseren Gattung der Karpfenangler zu tun haben. 

Wie gesagt, ich werde vorab deren Abstimmungsverhalten bezüglich der Untersuchung als Maßstab nehmen, da mir dann andere Mittel fehlen werden, zu einer faireren Beurteilung zu kommen und genommen würden mir die dann genau durch diejenigen, die ich im Grunde genommen gar nicht auf diese Art und Weise beurteilen wollte. 

Ich werde diese Abstimmung morgen, wenn es dann so gekommen sein sollte, wie ich leider befürchte, in dem guten Gewissen so ablegen, dass ich nun wirklich alles gegeben habe dafür, dass es nicht Aufgrund von Vermutungen zu solchen Einschränkungen kommt.


----------



## feedex (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Kompliment, Aali-Barba!

Du hast hier ein erstklassiges Beispiel für verantwortungsvolle Recherche und Meinungsbildung gezeigt.
Schön, das nicht jeder mit seine vorgefertigte Meinung gedankenlos an den Mann bringt! (und da bin ich bestimmt auch kein leuchtendes Vorbild! |kopfkrat )
#6


----------



## Pilkman (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Moin Kalle,

tacker mal durch, wie die morgige Versammlung verlaufen ist... 
... interessiert mich natürlich, was als Beschluß oder Fazit herauskommt. #h


----------



## aal-andy (5. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

kalle hat ja diesen thread auch in meinem interesse eröffnet und als sein angelfreund muss ich ihm großes lob für sein engagement und seinen fleiß aussprechen. kalle und ich, die wir beide absolut der gleichen meinung sind und auch die gleichen interessen vertreten, stehen morgen nun vor der großen abstimmung, zum einen in dem von uns eingebrachten tagesordnungspunkt zur gewässeranalyse, zum anderen über das anfütterverbot. genauso wie kalle mache ich das abhängig von unserer karpfenfraktion, in wie weit diese sich zur gewässeranalyse äußert, sollte ursprünglich diese eigentlich zu deren entlastung beitragen. nur diese analyse kann eigentlich über dementsprechende maßnahmen dazu beitragen, wieder alle angler glücklich zu machen, selbst wenn dabei herauskommen sollte, dass wir vereinsmitglieder nur zu dumm zum angeln sind. wir werden auf jeden fall davon berichten, wie unsere versammlung ausgegangen ist.


----------



## angelfreek (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Gerade beim Fischen mit Boilies fange ich regelmäßig gute Karpfen, dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass es von Gewässer zu Gewässer anders ist, wie lange man füttern sollte oder welche Boilies man verwendet.


----------



## angelfreek (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Wer mit Boilies oder Pallets schlecht/er fängt, sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken darüber machen, was an seiner Taktik falsch ist. Das heißt man sollte eventuell neue Stellen und Futtertaktiken ausprobieren!!!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

@ Angelfreak

Vielleicht solltest Du evtl. mal in Erwägung ziehen, dass es auch Fische neben dem Karpfen gibt und gerade das KArpfenangeln wohl nicht ganz zu Unrecht den Ruf hat, sagen wir vorsichtig, recht futterintensiv zu sein. 

Ich habe also  daher keine Lust, mit Boilies auf Brassen zu fischen, weil 10% der Angler am See alle Fische regelrecht darauf dressieren. Ein bewußtest Tun und das Wissen um die Folgen seines handelns sind nicht zu verachten. Dieser See gehört nicht einzig und alleine 10% der Mitglieder, die mit ihrer Angelmethode die Fische auf eine recht einseitige Methode dressieren sollten. 

*Nun zum Ergebnis des Ganzen Dramas:*

- Über den Tonfall zwischen den einzelnen Parteien decke ich den höflichen mantel des Schweigens. #d 

_ Aal- Andy und ich konnten erreichen, dass der See vernünftig untersucht wird.#6 

- Bis dahin ist eine Art Notstandsgesetzgebung in Kraft, die eine klare Köderliste beinhaltet, die den Einsatz von chemischen Bestandteilen in den Boilies (wie bei gekauften wohl öfters anzutreffen) ausschließt. leider wurde diese maßnahme auch mit einem ähnlichen Demokratieverständnis durch gedrückt, welches ebenfalls schwer an Zeiten der Notstandsgesetzgebung erinnert. #d Wir haben dem jedoch zugestimmt, weil unserer Meinung nach immer noch genügend Spielraum für selbstgedrehte Boilies mit rein natürlichen Inhaltsstoffen bleibt. 

- Die Futtermenge BEIM Angeln wurde auf 1 Kg festgesetzt, ebenfalls mit Stoffen aus der Köderliste, alles andere ist verboten.

- Vorfüttern VOR dem Angeln wurde verboten. Futter darf nur dann rein, wenn auch eine Angel im Wasser ist.

- Drakonische Strafen bei Nichteinhaltung wurden festgesetzt (leider ohne beschluss durch die Versammlung, sondern der Vorstand berief sich auf einen Passus der Satzung, dass er bei einer Art "Gefahr in Verzug" auch eigenmächtig Maßnahmen treffen darf. Dies reklamierte er bei den Strafen für sich.

Im Großen und Ganzen in unserem Sinne und auch im Sinne des Gewässers (was will man mehr bis die Untersuchungsergebnisse vorliegen, die es bestätigen oder andere Gründe nennen), nur die Art und Weise des Zustandekommens war eh ein Paradebeispiel typisch deutscher Vereinsmeierei: Unsachlich, Vorurteilsbeladen, Grüppchenbildung, also das volle Programm #d #d #d


----------



## angelfreek (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

@ Aali-Barba

Mit der Behauptung karpfenangeln sei recht futterintensiv kann man sich leicht täuschen, denn in den meisten Vereinsgewässern, in denen die Karpfen schon an Boilies gewöhnt sind, fängt man diese meisten besser mit einer sehr kurzen Fütterzeit. Ich fische mit Boilies auch auf Schleien, Brassen und sogar Waller und habe daher einen ausreichenden überblick über die Materie!!!!!!!


----------



## angelfreek (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Allerdings gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, dass man extra nicht auf Boilies angelt, weil die Fische die Boilies schon so doll gewöhnt sind, dass sie diesen Köder nur noch mit Vorsicht genießen und so nur noch sehr vorsichtig beißen...


----------



## Siff-Cop (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				angelfreek schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, dass man extra nicht auf Boilies angelt, .......................


 
wie währe es wenn du Dir denThraed von Anfang bis Ende durch liest und dann dazu Stellung nimmst ??????

@Aali-Barba

hört sich ja einiger maßen vernünftig an.
nur wie wollt ihr die Inhaltsstoffe der Boilie Kontrolieren? Immer ne Analyse machen:q :q :q


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> @Aali-Barba
> 
> hört sich ja einiger maßen vernünftig an.
> nur wie wollt ihr die Inhaltsstoffe der Boilie Kontrolieren? Immer ne Analyse machen:q :q :q


 
Sieht so aus. Mir kommt es eh so vor, dass dem Vorstand mehr daran gelegen war, das angebliche Feindbild Boilie anzugreifen. Dass in unserem Fall wohl die Pellets das viel größere Problem sind, haben die, wenn  Du mich fragst, in ihrem Kreuzzug nicht mal begriffen. Um diese Mengen Boilies rein zu werfen, wird der Spaß zu teuer, Pellets hingegen finden sich auch in der Tiermast und dort wird wohl kaum einer seine Schweine mist Zeugs mästen, welches Kilopreise von Boilies hat. Da liegt ja wohl unter anderem der Reiz der pellets: Zu günstigem preis große Mengen einbringen, um Futterplätze anzulegen, die man dann befischt. Den Beifang wiederum kann man ja dann über den Boilie zumindest ein wenig steuern. Auch nicht begriffen haben die, dass sie bei der Erstellung der Futterliste einen Punkt haben, der im Prinzip ein Rezept für einen Boilie darstellt, wenn man die kombiniert, obwohl die diese ja eigentlich loswerden wollten. Nicht mal das haben sie also dank ihrer Unwissenheit bewerkstelligen können. 

Die ältere Gemeinde konnte den Namen nicht mal richtig aussprechen, hauptsache doppelunplusgut#d . Die Trend gingen da von Boiler über Bollie bis hin zum Bolle, man war gegen etwas aus prinzip aber nicht, weil man wusste, warum man dagegen ist, so schien es. 

Dass die Jungs nun mit breitem Grinsen die Liste sichteten, war dann nur die logische Folge. Und wenn die nun noch eine Form der Pellets finden, die in die Liste passt, hat das Gewässer dank der Unfähigkeit des Vorstandes völlig verrissen. 

Anstatt einfach zu sagen, dass man bei uns maximal 3 Tage hocken darf und daher auch nur 3 Kilo Futter mitgebracht werden dürfen, haben die Unwissenden statt dessen eine Art Freibrief verbraten, wenn man mich fragt. 

Das Problem wird das gleiche bleiben, wie zuvor: Die Jungs sind den ganzen Tag und die ganze Nacht fast alleine da, kein Mensch hat einen Überblick darüber, was da rein gekippt wird und bis zur Untersuchung wird sich da wohl auch kaum was ändern.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				angelfreek schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aali-Barba
> 
> Mit der Behauptung karpfenangeln sei recht futterintensiv kann man sich leicht täuschen,


 
Man *kann *schon, *muss* es aber nicht. Nicht umsonst sind die Gebindegrößen zum Karpfenangeln völlig andere und ich kenne auch recht wenige Weißfischangler, die mehrere Mahlereimer voll Futtermittel an den See schleppen und noch weitere im Auto oder Zelt lagern. Und den hier bereits gebrachten Einwand über verschiedene Gebinde, die man mit sich herum trägt, kann man eigentlich auch drehen und wenden, wie man will, um festzustellen, dass die eine Sorte nicht läuft, muss ich die erst mal reingeworfen haben und die nächste, mit der ich dann versuche, werfe ich ebenfalls wieder rein. Und wenn eh schon eine Begrenzung zuvor betanden hat, dann ist es wohl ein recht blauäugiger frommer Wunsch, wenn man glaubt, dass man für den nächsten Versuch 24 Stunden wartet. Ich glaube, darüber gibts wohl keinen Grund zu diskutieren, oder?

Ich verweise dazu mal auf Seiten hier im Board, die sich mit der Futterzubereitung beschäftigen. Mein Eindruck dort ist sicherlich nicht der einzige, dass dort teilweise von recht großen Mengen die Rede ist. Und diese produziere ich sicherlich nicht, um sie in den Müll zu werfen. Gleiches hörte ich übrigens vom vater einer der Karpfenangler. Sein Sohn angelt fast ausschließlich bei uns. Wenn der vater sagt, er hätte den Keller bis unter die Decke mit verschiedenen Boilies und Futtermitteln voll liegen und ich berücksichtige, dass das Zeugs ja auch nicht unbedingt unbegrenzt haltbar ist, dann ergibt das ein Bild, welches sich mit den Behautungen, man habe sie dort Schaufelweise das Zeugs rein werfen sehen, durchaus deckt, oder?

Ich bemerke dazu nochmals an, dass es sich dabei um gerade mal 10% der Angler handelt. Und diese sollten nich meinen, dass diese sich ein Gewässer so herrichten, dass es nur noch für sie fängig ist. Das ist genauso untragbar, wie der Umstand, diese nur aus vermutungen heraus dort raus zu ekeln. 

Zum Glück kommt es ja zu der Untersuchung und dann wissen wir hoffentlich mehr.


----------



## Siff-Cop (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> . Da liegt ja wohl unter anderem der Reiz der pellets: Zu günstigem preis große Mengen einbringen, um Futterplätze anzulegen, die man dann befischt


 
Nur nochmal kurz zum Verständniss:

Also der große Reiz an den Pellets wird nicht am geringen Preis liegen das ist nur ein netter, wenn auch nicht immer zutreffender, neben Effekt.
Der Vorteil von Pellets ist einfach der das sie sehr schnell über mittel schnell bis schnell (hhehehehe|kopfkrat ), also einfach sie lösen sich schnell im Wasser auf und sollen somit in kurzer Zeit Fische locken, ein weitere Vorteil ist, da sich die Pellets in Winzig kleine Partikel auflösen,  die Fische nicht so sehr sättigt.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Man *kann *schon, *muss* es aber nicht. Nicht umsonst sind die Gebindegrößen zum Karpfenangeln völlig andere und ich kenne auch recht wenige Weißfischangler, die mehrere Mahlereimer voll Futtermittel an den See schleppen und noch weitere im Auto oder Zelt lagern.
> 
> Ich bemerke dazu nochmals an, dass es sich dabei um gerade mal 10% der Angler handelt.
> 
> Zum Glück kommt es ja zu der Untersuchung und dann wissen wir hoffentlich mehr.




Bin einfach nur auf das Ergebniss gespannt ...#6#6#6!

Bis dann Kalle & laß nichts anbrennen!


----------



## aal-andy (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

@Hechthunter

hallo hechthunter, kurze info zu unserem ergebnis der versammlung: die von uns geforderte gewässeranalyse findet statt #6. vorfüttern entfällt ab sofort komplett, anfüttern während der angelsession wurde auf 1 kg nassfutter reduziert. die köderliste wurde textlich geändert, beinhaltet aber eigentlich die gleichen köder wie vorher - o ton: _es sind alle köder - außer narkotische mittel sowie futter mit hohem proteingehalt (boilies) - erlaubt_. weiter und paradox - o ton: _teig, hergestellt aus den mehlen brot, lebkuchen, spekulatius, nüsse aller art, kartoffeln, nudeln, haferflocken, hanf, raps und getreide aller art, auch mit natürlichen aromastoffen, farbkonzentraten und gewürzen versehen._ na wenn da unsere karpfenfraktion nicht prima boilies daraus machen kann, dann weiss ich auch nicht. ein powerriegel im bodybuilding studio is´n dreck dagegen.


----------



## feedex (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*

Also, diese Köderliste ist ein interessantes Ding! Von einer solchen Lösung habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört bzw. gelesen.

Allerdings halte ich es für falsch, das *Nass*futter im Gewicht zu beschränken.
Nassfutter ist relativ..damit sind Matchangler und Stipper im Nachteil gegenüber denjenigen, die einen Feeder benutzen - weil das Grundfutter für den Futterkorb allenfalls minimal angefeuchtet wird. 

Damit hat der Feederangler doch locker das 3- oder 4-fache an Futter_masse _zur Verfügung!

Wie ist es eigentlich zu dem Passus mit den Narkotika gekommen?
Die habe ich bisher in meinem Futter vergeblich gesucht...|kopfkrat  

Insgesamt wirkt die Lösung sehr "politisch", darin liegt eine gute Mischung aus Unwissen und Kompromiss. Jedenfalls genug, um am Problem vorbei zu lösen.
Schade. Vor allem wegen der Mühe, die von Eurer Seite erbracht wurde!


----------



## aal-andy (8. August 2005)

*AW: Boilies und Pallets schuld an schlechten Fängen?*



			
				feedex schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings halte ich es für falsch, das *Nass*futter im Gewicht zu beschränken.
> Nassfutter ist relativ..damit sind Matchangler und Stipper im Nachteil gegenüber denjenigen, die einen Feeder benutzen - weil das Grundfutter für den Futterkorb allenfalls minimal angefeuchtet wird. Damit hat der Feederangler doch locker das 3- oder 4-fache an Futter_masse _zur Verfügung!


 
Sorry feedex, muss mich korrigieren, handelt sich um *1 Liter* Nassfutter !! Hast aber recht, eine sehr merkwürdige Köderliste, zumal auch bis auf den klassischen toten Köderfisch nicht ein einziger Kunstköder aufgelistet ist. Aber bei der heftigen Debatte hat wohl auch keiner mehr während der Versammlung daran gedacht.


----------

